# Luscious Healthy Ends Challenge - Fall 2011



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

This challenge is for everyone who wants to focus on healthier ends. We know our hair is always growing and that healthy ends are key to retention.

If you 
1. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way
2. have ends that are dry, brittle, bushy
3. have ends that are thin, breaking or brittle
4. have breakage you just want to get rid of
5. or fill in the blank

this challenge is for you.

To join, post
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
2. Current Hair Length
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends

Retention is an ongoing thing so if you join please be committed to updating us either WEEKLY or BIWEEKLY so we can share what is working, not working and any ideas.

Let's get healthy ends to start 2012 fresh

*Challengers:*
*faithVA*
*silenttullip*
*SimJam*
*LivingDol1*
*Imani*
*OsnapCnapp*
*mstokes2008*
*EbonyCPrincess*
*Prettylonghair*
*Napp*
*AryaStarr258*
*MissTripleChoc*
*LaidBak*
*SerenavanderWoodsen*
*truequeen06*
*coyacoy*
*ylinspired*
*newnyer*
*Meemee6223*
*Honey Bee*
*sharifeh*
*producjunki*
*BreeNique*
*GIJane*
*allmundjoi*
*Loves_Harmony*
*Aggie*


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc  : natural

2. Current Hair Length: CBL 

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends: 
 My ends are bushy and extremely curly. With the ACV, roux suggestions, they stay tame for a minute but they bush right back up. Sometimes they feel great and sometimes they feel like they have been through a shredder. No matter how nice I treat them they typically feel like they need a trim. They usually feel dry, brittle and rough and they don't seem to hold moisture.

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
 ACV rinses, Roux porosity control, rinsing with cold water, trimming, dusting, AVG, henna 

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
 I am trying two things. I am going to try 

1. apply AVG to my ends nightly and sealing with a heavy oil or butter.
2. Raking the conditioner and other products through my hair to my ends to help the product infuse better into my strands


My hair is growing and I am retaining ok but I want to master this before I start wearing out styles or rollersetting my hair.


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll join... I'm not in too many challenges so I can be committed to this.

1. I'm natural
2. CBL sides, APL back, chin length bangs
3. Dry, and hard ssks
4. *What you have tried to improve your ends*
    Not much which is why I'm joining this challenge
    I do moisturize & seal 1x a week
    I did oil rinsing but stopped I need to get back on that
    besides that I've been neglecting my ends
5.* What you are going to do try to get those healthy ends*
    Using more protein and balancing with moisture
    Moisturize & Seal 1x a day or more
    Oil Rinse
    Deep condition focusing on my ends like I should anyway
    not get much shampoo on them.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

[USER=131943 said:
			
		

> silenttullip[/USER];14344867]I'll join... I'm not in too many challenges so I can be committed to this.
> 
> 1. I'm natural
> 2. CBL sides, APL back, chin length bangs
> ...


 
Welcome silenttullip. Looking forward to learning and sharing with you. 

I may add the oil rinsing back into the mix. I didn't do it often or long enough to give it an adequate test.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 2, 2011)

I just posted about focusing on my ends in my fotki. LOL I'm going to lurk in this thread for ideas and progress reports.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> I just posted about focusing on my ends in my fotki. LOL I'm going to lurk in this thread for ideas and progress reports.


 
Well please share what you learn as you learn new things. Because if I knew what I was doing then I wouldn't be starting a challenge


----------



## SimJam (Oct 2, 2011)

If you 
1. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way - bleached then coloured, kept using heat (blowdrying before twisting) and didnt get on top of my protein
2. have ends that are dry, brittle, bushy - CHECK
3. have ends that are thin, breaking or brittle
4. have breakage you just want to get rid of - CHECK

*SimJams starting stats*

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, *natural*, transitioning, etc
2. Current Hair Length - *CBL*
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends - *bushy, fragile, break-y, single strnd knotty ends*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends - 

*gradually cut off the colour but was still getting SSKs and breakage, *
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends

*been heat free for 3+ weeks, will try to go heatless for 2012, *
*just last week did a 2 minute aphogee and ACV rinse - this helped a whole lot, *
*today hennad, can feel my ends getting stronger*
*also today I tried putting castor oil on my ends while still wet *
*will continue alternating protein/henna until my ends get back in shape*


*Keeper products/processes*

cold pressed castor oil - to put on wet ends before twisting
Aphoee 2 minute or some other mid range protein
henna
ACV - for rinses
*Good Luck everyone !!!!*
*Im sure with all of us sharing our finds, we all will have awesome ends !!!!*


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2011)

SimJam said:


> If you
> 1. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way - bleached then coloured, kept using heat (blowdrying before twisting) and didnt get on top of my protein
> 2. have ends that are dry, brittle, bushy - CHECK
> 3. have ends that are thin, breaking or brittle
> ...


 
Hey SimJam, Glad to see you here. I can definitely use your help 

I did try the ACV and it felt ok while i detangled but the next day when I tried to style it oooo lawd I couldn't do anything with the ends. I've started putting shea butter on the ends immediately after I do my last rinse to try to keep my ends from tangling. That has helped some until I figure this out.


----------



## amwcah (Oct 2, 2011)

I will be lurking, but I just started putting vaseline on my ends.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Oct 2, 2011)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: Transitioning to natural... haven't had a relaxer since march '10.
2. Current Hair Length: APL
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends: i'm sure they are splitting... they are dry, I imagine.
4. What you have tried to improve your ends: i'm not sure what works. I had a trim 8 weeks ago. I don't think I know how to moisturize or keep up protein properly. all this hair science goes over my head?
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends: I'm going to rollerset my hair from now on. if I get lazy about it, I will go to a salon and have them roller set and wrap it. no blow drying! and I will avoid using the flat iron. I will keep my hair up as often as possible. I will sleep on silk pillow cases and wrap my hair with a silk scarf at night.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome LivingDol1... I have added you to the challengers list


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

I was going to wear my twist down today but decided to tuck them in. Cornrowed the front and tucked and pinned the ends. Banana Clip bunned the back and turned the ends under. Need a few more inches and maybe this will be a little easier.


----------



## Imani (Oct 3, 2011)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
-Natural

2. Current Hair Length
-Full SL

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
-Weak and constantly splitting. They actually are not that dry any more. 

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
-Occasional protein and lots of moisture

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
-Step my protein game WAY up and trim more often. I've always been afraid of doing too much protein for fear of it drying out my hair. But since I've been doing moisturizing steam DC's religiously for like 2 years now, I think my moisture level is pretty decent and I need to crank up the protein. Even if I just concentrate the protein conditioner on my ends. I'm just going to use the Aubreys' Algae Mask and GPB protein conditioners every other shampoo.

I also plan to never go more than 4 mos without getting a professional trim. I recently just went 7 mos without a professional trim, I dusted two months after the trim, but scissors didn't touch my head after that for another 5 months. That was way too much of a gap I think with my fine strands.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

Imani said:


> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
> -Natural
> 
> 2. Current Hair Length
> ...


 
Welcome Imani,

Look forward to your sharing our knowledge with us. Glad to hear that your ends aren't dry. And I do think that you will see a big difference if you dust your ends more often. As dry and tangly as my ends are I dust them every 2 months and when I straighten my ends look good. So I definitely believe the frequent dusting helps.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm getting ready to put some AVG on my hair, especially my ends and seal with a shea butter mix.


----------



## Imani (Oct 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Welcome Imani,
> 
> Look forward to your sharing our knowledge with us. Glad to hear that your ends aren't dry. And I do think that you will see a big difference if you dust your ends more often. As dry and tangly as my ends are I dust them every 2 months and when I straighten my ends look good. So I definitely believe the frequent dusting helps.



Thanks! You are really doing it up with all these challenges! 

Thats the thing, it wasn't necessarily that I was trying to avoid trimming/dusting. I was doing heat stretches and as kinky as my hair is, I just can't see cutting my hair without straightening. As soon as it gets straightened I would cut, just not in between.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Oct 3, 2011)

I am most definitely game!!!!

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc- *I am natural*
2. Current Hair Length-*Stuck in CBL*
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends-*Split ends and consistent dryness despite moisturizing and sealing*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends-*Dusting monthly, sealing with castor oil and shea butter, acv, etc*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends-*Everything I've been doing but cranked up and Im not going to use heat at all on the ends ever.*


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not joining, but I just wanted to pop in and say that I  the thread title.  You inspired me to go cowash!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

Imani said:


> Thanks! You are really doing it up with all these challenges!
> 
> Thats the thing, it wasn't necessarily that I was trying to avoid trimming/dusting. I was doing heat stretches and as kinky as my hair is, I just can't see cutting my hair without straightening. As soon as it gets straightened I would cut, just not in between.


 
I do challenges for whats bugging me  But if you notice most of them are short.  I don't know what I will do next year. 

I understand about trimming when its straight.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> I am most definitely game!!!!
> 
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc- *I am natural*
> 2. Current Hair Length-*Stuck in CBL*
> ...


 
Welcome @OsnapCnapp. We sound like we might be at the same spot. So hopefully we can get in moving from CBL to APL.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> I'm not joining, but I just wanted to pop in and say that I  the thread title. You inspired me to go cowash!


 

  Funny!


----------



## SimJam (Oct 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Hey @SimJam, Glad to see you here. I can definitely use your help
> 
> I did try the ACV and it felt ok while i detangled but the next day when I tried to style it oooo lawd I couldn't do anything with the ends. I've started putting shea butter on the ends immediately after I do my last rinse to try to keep my ends from tangling. That has helped some until I figure this out.


 
yep I think this will definitely be a process of trial and error until we get whats right for our hair 

and I see that a few of us are "stuck at CBL/full SL" we gonna move on outta that rut once we get our ends in check, I just KNOW it!!!!


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 3, 2011)

]I'll join too!! This will be my first LHCF challenge!!



1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc  *Natural *
2. Current Hair Length * about 1 1/2" from APL*
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends * dryness, SSKs leading to breakage *
4. What you have tried to improve your ends * PS-mostly twists & box braids, moisturizing and sealing more often, switching products*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends * switching to Terressentials Mud Wash to up moisture, decrease random product use, and establish a solid regimen. Use more natural products to moisturize & seal, and bunning as a PS. *

ETA- to add pics. the first one shows my hair in early Sept. APL would be 8in for me and BSB is between 10-11in. Right now I'm right around 7in at my nape

2nd pic is 2wks later. Much better flat iron job lol


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome mstokes2008 and welcome to your first challenge.  You look like you have reached APL. Are you talking about your sides are 1 1/2" from APL because your back has passed it.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Welcome mstokes2008 and welcome to your first challenge.  You look like you have reached APL. Are you talking about your sides are 1 1/2" from APL because your back has passed it.



thanks. I may actually be about 1in from APL. I attached some pics where I used a tape measure. I don't usually measure the sides and front, but the sides reach about 1.5 in past my collarbone and the front is at my chin.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 4, 2011)

This challenge is right on time!  I'm SO in!

If you 
1. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way
2. have ends that are dry, brittle, bushy - check
3. have ends that are thin, breaking or brittle - check
4. have breakage you just want to get rid of
5. or have some layers that are giving the illusion of thin ends, want to get rid of them.

this challenge is for you.

To join, post
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning - Relaxed 4b
2. Current Hair Length = Scraggly BSL
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends - they are thin and they WERE rough to the touch when I ran my hands down my hair, but the roughness has gone away.
4. What you have tried to improve your ends - recently trimmed an inch, incorporating ceramides by way of hemp oil into my regimen, greenhouse effect method regularly, protective styling.  Drinking protein shakes daily and increased my water intake.  I can already see improvement in my ends!!!  *happy dance*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends - same as #4 except I am also going to trim twice more before the end of the year, so I don't expect to gain any length, just health.  Hopefully by 2012 instead of saying scraggly BSL, I will just be saying BSL.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2011)

[USER=119391 said:
			
		

> EbonyCPrincess[/USER];14356443]This challenge is right on time! I'm SO in!


 
Welcome to the challenge EbonyCPrincess. Look forward to seeing your luscious ends at BSL.


----------



## Luxlii (Oct 5, 2011)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning - Relaxed 4z
2. Current Hair Length - MBL
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends - Thin
4. What you have tried to improve your ends - Stretching, high protien diet, braids, baggie
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends - Steaming, no heat, trim,


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 5, 2011)

Just popping in... Been moist/seal nightly with rosewater and evoo its amazing what a little tlc can do. I'm in about 6 plaits nothing fancy so happy about treating my ends better.

How's it going with you ladies?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to the challenge Prettylonghair


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2011)

I have decided to stop trying to have my hair look nice and just focused on bumping up the volume in keeping my hair and ends moisturized especially since the weather is so cool. Trying to keep a nice style hasn't been working anyway 

So I'm increasing my moisture regimen to 2x a day. It varies a little from day to day. This morning I misted my ends with SM mist and then sealed with a shea butter mix and put a little of my oil blend in my crown area. 

I did something last night but I don't remember 

I don't usually do long DCs but I joined the Delicious DC challenge. So this weekend I am going to do an oil rinse, steam and then do a long DC to see if I can increase the moisture.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 5, 2011)

Just an update:

Last night I DCd, shampooed, did a protein treatment and a S&D on the front of my hair. These stupid SSK are driving me crazy but they aren't as bad as they were since I've been wearing my hair straight the past 2-3 wks. After I was done I put in some chunky twists which I am hating! But since I have nothing to do and nowhere to go, I guess they will do for now. While they're in I plan to moisturize 1-2x/day and oil my scalp as needed. I sure hope it helps


----------



## SimJam (Oct 5, 2011)

mstokes2008  your hair is so nice and luscious-like


EbonyCPrincess hay Eb !!!


----------



## Beany (Oct 5, 2011)

These ends will be the death of me. I am sure of it.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc:  Natural
2. Current Hair Length: IDK, just passed the TWA stage I think
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends: dry and bushy
4. What you have tried to improve your ends: shea butter mix, JBCO, baggy
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends: I want to get a steamer, but I can't justify that purchase with the holidays around the corner (I find doing it with the dryer to be very cumbersome and I HATE sitting under the dryer). I'll continue to baggy (low porosity hair).


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Oct 5, 2011)

I am doing this challenge for and on behalf of my daughter. She is 7 and her ends are extremely dry and brittle. My biggest challenge I think is taking care of her hair because our textures are so different and I am used to my hair which is 3b and she has 3c/4a hair and it's always dry so it's hard for me, I need help ya'll  I learned a few things to help her but I am always looking for more tips and tricks to help. I had to cut about 2 and a half inches off back in April of this year cause they were just horrible but I think she regained that length back since then but they just always seems to be dry. 

1. Natural
2. APL
3. breakage, dryness, brittleness lol (is that a word??)
4. I try to not use rubber bands and if I do I try to lather them or soap them in oil first. I try to moisture and then seal them as much as possible.
5. Whatever ya'll tell me what works LOL


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 5, 2011)

SimJam- Thanks!! I'm trying so hard to resist the scissors though. If these ends aren't any better by the new year I'm ready to chop em


----------



## faithVA (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome Beany and tiffjust2002


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 5, 2011)

SimJam  Hi there!  Nice to be in another challenge with ya!

I co-washed and DC'd with Aussie 3 Minute Miracle and am airdrying with a variation of KimmayTube's leave-in mixture.  Will be wearing a half wig for the rest of the week.  Or I may do a phony pony...in any event my ends are DEFINITELY improving with the ceramide usage.


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 6, 2011)

I love this challenge it's been so helpful already.
I prepooed my ends with evoo
shampooed, conditioned under plastic cap for 30 mins with watered down bear fruit hair shea coconut and aloe conditioner with rosewater and it was heavenly.
rinsed and added rosewater, infusium 23 li, and evoo to ends they felt all loved and what not lol.
Thanks so much for creating this one


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Oct 6, 2011)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Relaxed, 4b

2. Current Hair Length
CBL

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
Dry ends, like Death Valley dry. And breakage.

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
Pre-pooing. It's helping but I think I still need more techniques.

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
Perhaps oil rinsing, or maybe increasing my moisturizing from once a week to once a day.


----------



## Napp (Oct 6, 2011)

Im horrible about keeping up with challenges but i will try to post as often as i can

 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
*Texlaxed*
 2. Current Hair Length
*Slightly Past APL*
 3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
*Thinning,(especialy in the middle of the nape and on the sides),dryness, splitting*
 4. What you have tried to improve your ends 
*nothing except a recent trim*
 5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
*-no direct heat on the ends
-moisturizing and sealing daily or every other day
-dusting my ends regulalry
-new pair of scissors(my current ones are getting old)
-no tight styles
-dcing weekly w/heat for at least 30 mins*


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome AryaStarr258 and Napp


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

Ladies, I appreciate your updates. Even though I called it a challenge its more like a personal challenge with a support group. Most of the things we are doing aren't new to the board and there are threads upon threads on the subjects of sealing, DCing, ACVing, etc. However, many of us have tried them and haven't quite gotten them to work or aren't working them.

So this is a good place for us to figure it out for ourselves and hopefully to feel free to ask questions from others as they are working things out.

So anything you share is important. 

Motivational Speech of the Day is Over


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

I applied my SM mist this last night and this morning. I didn't seal last night because my hair is so heavy with shea butter and oils I can't apply another oil to it  This morning I did apply an argan oil serum to my ends before I tucked them under. 

I was wondering if my hair would do better in larger twists versus smaller twists so less of my hair was actually exposed, if that makes sense. What do you ladies think?


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I was wondering if my hair would do better in larger twists versus smaller twists so less of my hair was actually exposed, if that makes sense. What do you ladies think?



I'm not sure about the exposure part, that DOES make sense, but also large twists I would think are less manipulation which could help also.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Oct 6, 2011)

Just did my monthly dusting. Next I plan on pre-pooing, clarifying, then DC for an hour or two. Hopefully this will keep my ends from getting so frazzled so quickly. Also, I'm gonna do my best to stay away from the flat iron!


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 6, 2011)

I think you're right, your ends may be more comfy in larger twists. Personally, I always keep  the old phrase "safety in numbers in mind" the more entangled strands in a section the better so maybe medium sized would be good ism.

Also as a result of the motivational speech I figured I'd share a few thing, clueless of their usefulness but here goes.
In the past few days I've learned moisturizing and sealing more than 2 times is okay if the ends feel like twigs I use to act so afraid of doing it frequently.
sleeping on my tummy keeps away friction from my covered hair at night.
Wrapping a silk or satin scarf around my shoulders can protect my ends wheuln visible. Taking pieces of a plastic cap around securing them around braids or twists with ouchless bands is a good way to baggy without involving the rest of your hair. That's all I have, oh and bear fruit hair shea almond dc is amazing for ends.




faithVA said:


> I applied my SM mist this last night and this morning. I didn't seal last night because my hair is so heavy with shea butter and oils I can't apply another oil to it  This morning I did apply an argan oil serum to my ends before I tucked them under.
> 
> I was wondering if my hair would do better in larger twists versus smaller twists so less of my hair was actually exposed, if that makes sense. What do you ladies think?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks ladies. I will play with the size of my twist over the next few months. I wear smaller twist because at its current length, it makes my hair look fuller and more styled. But since I plan on wearing my twist in a bun for a while, I am going to try slightly larger twists. I'm not ready to go too big yet. 

I've been doing them small for so long, I am going to have to force myself to make them bigger.


----------



## MissTripleChoc (Oct 6, 2011)

Yay!!!! This is going to be my first challenge on this site! I need this challenge so bad to retain my length!

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning
Texlaxed 4b

2. Current Hair Length 
APL

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends dryness
Thinning, dry and brittle like shredded wheat (don't know if you have that ceareal in the US) lol! Splitting, thinning, uneveness, see through ends

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
Only trimming and moisturising and sealing 

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends 
Tomorrow i'm going to get an inch trimmed off my hair with thermo heated scissors that seal the ends. Daily moisturising with a water based moisturiser, steering clear of protein (my hair hates it!), sealing with a mixture of castor oil, shea butter and glycerin, co washing twice a week after the gym, dc every week in the gym steam room, dusting my ends every six weeks, avoiding the use of direct heat on my hair, air drying


----------



## Beany (Oct 6, 2011)

So I decided to get the steamer. It wasn't as expensive as I thought. I got the one from salons r us (or lclbeauty) and it ended up being $88 with free shipping.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome  MissTripleChoc. I have added you to the list.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 6, 2011)

Beany said:


> So I decided to get the steamer. It wasn't as expensive as I thought. I got the one from salons r us (or lclbeauty) and it ended up being $88 with free shipping.


 
Welcome to the world of steaming. It will be interesting to hear how it is working out for you.


----------



## Beany (Oct 6, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Welcome to the world of steaming. It will be interesting to hear how it is working out for you.


 
Thanks, I steamed with the dryer when my hair was relaxed and my hair loved it. I really hope this helps my natural hair ESPECIALLY these ends.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 6, 2011)

So I'm trying to do as much as possible to save my ends, I really really don't want to have to cut them. I colored my hair 3 or 4 months into my journey so I know that also isn't helping the dryness factor  but on the plus side, I took the gross chunky twists and turned them in to smallish twists last night. I didn't use anything to twist them up with. My hair was still really moisturized and soft from earlier this week which is good. For once since I've cut my hair my twists actually seem to be holding up, none of them have unraveled as of yet and I'm not sure why but I'm happy about it 

Anyways in attempt to keep my hair as moisturized as possible without adding excessive products I will also be applying the GHE process to my regimen. I've heard nothing but good things about it so hopefully I'm able to retain some length through the end of the year. I plan on doing it nightly and remoisturizing & sealing as needed. And for some reason my twists are EXTREMELY shruken (like not even touching the top of my shoulder) which is also odd since I haven't wet them yet but I guess thats helping protect my ends because they won't be brushing up against my clothes anymore, which actually makes for a pretty cute curly bob. So hopefully I can keep these in longer than a wk. The only thing that will be my weakness is that my Mud wash should be here Saturday and I will be dying to start using it erplexed


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 6, 2011)

1*. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way*--I moved overseas to a country with horrible water.  My beautiful, even, CBL hair went to a choppy ear length over the course of a year.  I've been battling back from that over the last 9 months.

3. *have ends that are thin, breaking or brittle*- Thin and uneven because they were layered and I was forced to use more heat to style

1. I'm relaxed
2. between chin and shoulder (I have a long neck)
3. Recovering from a setback and forced layers
4. *What you have tried to improve your ends*-nightly sealing, and tying my hair up at night.  Sometimes cross wrapping to keep them smooth
5*. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends*-desperately trying to find a protective style that looks professional, involves a hair piece, satisfies my uniform requirements (Im military), and does not require me to expose my ends at all or use of heat

I used to fake bun, but my bun contraption was causing me breakage.  *sigh*.  So this weekend I'm going to try to rig something up with some weave hair to make a Gibson Roll or a Southern Tease bun.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 6, 2011)

OK so I'm checking in.  Smoothed some JBCO onto my ends and crosswrapped them for bed.


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 6, 2011)

ooo what's cross wrapping?



LaidBak said:


> OK so I'm checking in.  Smoothed some JBCO onto my ends and crosswrapped them for bed.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Oct 6, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> OK so I'm checking in.  Smoothed some *JBCO* onto my ends and crosswrapped them for bed.



I've heard of this, and I know people swear by it, but I still would like to know the hype behind it. What's the difference between it and regular castor oil?


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 7, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> Taking pieces of a plastic cap around securing them around braids or twists with ouchless bands is a good way to baggy without involving the rest of your hair. That's all I have, oh and bear fruit hair shea almond dc is amazing for ends.



That is a great idea!! I have some saran wrap I don't use.  Off to protect my ends.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm in. My issue is with thin ends. This issue has been plaguing me for years. I have to keep cutting around waistlength to have hair that looks remotely attractive, I cut up to mid back or so repeatedly . My ends are not rough, just THIN, they are actually silky because of all the heat damage, they've gone straight. I hate that too.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 7, 2011)

I bought this yesterday.http://www.sallybeauty.com/buriti-oil/SBS-777790,default,pd.html Feels very promising, much better than average serums and definitely better than oils.
http://www.sallybeauty.com/buriti-oil/SBS-777790,default,pd.htmlFeels


----------



## truequeen06 (Oct 7, 2011)

I really need to join in on the challenge.  I've fallen off a bit when it comes to taking proper care of my ends.


I'm natural.

Between waist and hip length. 

Split and thinning ends

I cut off the rest of my heat damaged hair (around 4-5 inches) and want to maintain a dusting regimen by dusting 4 times a year with the lunar hair chart.  I'm also picking up the slack and protective styling 5-6 days out of the week.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 7, 2011)

silenttullip said:


> ooo what's cross wrapping?



Instead of wrapping your hair in one direction around your head, you just part your hair where you normally would and smooth both ends toward the back.  You smooth one side down then secure it with a clip.  Then smooth the other side on top of that and secure it with a clip.  Tie your hair down and slide both clips out.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 7, 2011)

AryaStarr258 said:


> I've heard of this, and I know people swear by it, but I still would like to know the hype behind it. What's the difference between it and regular castor oil?



Honestly, I came across it because I was looking for H'uille d' mascreti (which I know I spelled wrong)~Haitian Castor Oil.  But I couldnt find a source for it so I started using the Jamaican stuff.  I've never used plain castor oil, so I couldnt compare the two.  But there was a couple of castor oil challenge threads back in 09-10, Im sure that question was probably addressed within. 
I love the stuff though.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I'm in. My issue is with thin ends. This issue has been plaguing me for years. I have to keep cutting around waistlength to have hair that looks remotely attractive, I cut up to mid back or so repeatedly . My ends are not rough, just THIN, they are actually silky because of all the heat damage, they've gone straight. I hate that too.


 
Welcome SerenavanderWoodsen,

Please bring us up to date
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning
2. Current Hair Length 
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> Instead of wrapping your hair in one direction around your head, you just part your hair where you normally would and smooth both ends toward the back. You smooth one side down then secure it with a clip. Then smooth the other side on top of that and secure it with a clip. Tie your hair down and slide both clips out.


 
Thanks  LaidBak, I really need to try this to see if I can keep my twist stretched out.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome to the challenge LaidBak, SerenavanderWoodsen, truequeen06... I have added you to the list.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 7, 2011)

Ive pulled out my twists for a twistout, will wear today and maybe tomorrow.
then I'll wash DC and twist back up over the weekend.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 7, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Thanks  @LaidBak, I really need to try this to see if I can keep my twist stretched out.




There are threads that can explain it better.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=122156&highlight=crosswrapping

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=122136


----------



## MissTripleChoc (Oct 7, 2011)

Got my ends trimmed today i'm now back at shoulder length from APl nearly BSL. Now for the challenge to really begin. Im going to make sure these ends stay moist and protected. BSL here i come


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2011)

MissTripleChoc said:


> Got my ends trimmed today i'm now back at shoulder length from APl nearly BSL. Now for the challenge to really begin. Im going to make sure these ends stay moist and protected. BSL here i come


 
Let's definitely make it happen so you can retain that length.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 7, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> There are threads that can explain it better.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=122156&highlight=crosswrapping
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=122136


 
Thanks I will check these out. I realized that now I will have to wear a scarf instead of my bonnet  Oh well, I can at least give it a try for 30 days.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 7, 2011)

Whoops sorry lol. 
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning.... *This is a tough one, I'd been relaxer free since 2005 when I really realized I did not need it and that it ate through my fragile hair yet never straightened my hair even the way it straightens curlier hair so I gave it up. But....
this year I decided to texlax the BACK of my hair, my sides are so heat damaged and even when not heat damaged they aren't very curly but the back is probably 3c and very frizzy so to try to match textures I texlaxed the back. It didn't really take but still, I guess I am not natural because of this . And I do see some breakage back there. I hate relaxers.*
2. Current Hair Length - *About an inch from waist...*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends?-  *Not much, that's part of the problem. I trim my ends when all the beatings finally show and they get so thin that they look like crap. I want to make sure they never get to that point to begin with*.
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends?- *Less heat!! No more flat iron on the ends. My heat damaged ends stretch so easily that it makes no sense to iron them yet I still was. I have recently stopped and am using things like ponytial rollersetting to stretch the hair out.
Also, try to make sure they are well moisturized.*


----------



## Imani (Oct 8, 2011)

I am still seeing split ends even after I just got a professional trim and did many hrs of search and destroy at home. Not sure what the next step is. Sigh. They are not too bad,I guess.  I mean, you reallly have to look hard to see them,  maybe like 1/8 to 1/4 an inch up the strand max. Or even less than that, often it was really like just a teeny tiny very tip end that was split. 

Ok, so this is what I dont' get. So, if your hair grows at different rates and every hair has its own little growth cycle, then if you pull a section of hair, w/in that section there are going to be some shorter strands of hair. Add to that any past breakage, and you have several different lengths of hair going on for each individual strand. Sooo, even if you get a good trim, there are still hairs that did not get trimmed and thus still ragged/split. 

My hair is still straight and I plan to wash it today and then it wont' be straight again until close to Thanksgiving. So I guess I will try and go through and cut some more before I wash it. Idk what else to do. 

Also, since I have vowed to be more aggressive w/protein, doing a protein treatment w/Aubrey GPB today. Wanted to do the protein mask by Aubrey, but I kept forgetting to order it offline.


----------



## Napp (Oct 8, 2011)

I rollerset my hair and it got very straight.i didnt have to use a lick of heat. I used to feel that heat wasnt really affecting my hair negativley but my hair feels much more moisturized compared to airdrying and flat ironing. I think by cutting out the direct heat i will be able to stop getting splits and weak spots on my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2011)

[USER=13643 said:
			
		

> Imani[/USER];14381501]I am still seeing split ends even after I just got a professional trim and did many hrs of search and destroy at home. Not sure what the next step is. Sigh. They are not too bad,I guess. I mean, you reallly have to look hard to see them, maybe like 1/8 to 1/4 an inch up the strand max. Or even less than that, often it was really like just a teeny tiny very tip end that was split.
> 
> Ok, so this is what I dont' get. So, if your hair grows at different rates and every hair has its own little growth cycle, then if you pull a section of hair, w/in that section there are going to be some shorter strands of hair. Add to that any past breakage, and you have several different lengths of hair going on for each individual strand. Sooo, even if you get a good trim, there are still hairs that did not get trimmed and thus still ragged/split.
> 
> ...


 
I think you have done enough for now. You can still have a healthy head of hair without getting every single split end. And as your layers grow out and you trim you will be able to trim more of them off at the same time.

I would relax and now just focus on keeping the moisture/protein balance and then doing the next trim at the end of the year as planned.


----------



## coyacoy (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm in! Been having recent issues with retaining length !!  so this challenge is right on time.....thanks, OP!

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Natural
2. Current Hair Length
APL in the back, SL on the sides - would like to be all one length
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
SSKs like crazy....seeing some breakage; and overall strand weakness
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
Oil rinising (helps some).....baggying off and on 
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
Trim more regularly and increase protein use.  will also be stretching after each wash - my shrinkage is way too much and i think contributing to the ssks


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm going to join. I'll be back later with my info. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## Imani (Oct 8, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I think you have done enough for now. You can still have a healthy head of hair without getting every single split end. And as your layers grow out and you trim you will be able to trim more of them off at the same time.
> 
> I would relax and now just focus on keeping the moisture/protein balance and then doing the next trim at the end of the year as planned.



Yeah, I am wondering if given the nature of my hair and the fact that I do use heat sometimes, if I'm just always going to have some split ends and all I can do is minimize them. I just don't remember ever having split ends when I was relaxed. 

Plus, those ends are old and possibly left over from when I was flat ironing weekly. Maybe over time once those ends are all trimmed off, it won't be as bad.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Oct 8, 2011)

Page 3? Nope!


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 9, 2011)

Didn't seal tonight 'cause my hair was kinda oily today,  But I did cross wrap for bed.  Used a rake for less manipulation.


----------



## Beany (Oct 9, 2011)

Baggy with shea butter mix. hope my ends don't look a mess in the a.m. the mud wash detox has definitely helped my hair. The ends aren't as bushy.

Sent from my EVO


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 9, 2011)

I would like to join. I really need this help

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning-

Natural

2. Current Hair Length

MBL 

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends

Dry, brittle, weak, split, from color 

4. What you have tried to improve your ends

Protective styling without protecting my severly damaged ends

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends 

Deep condition weekly, cowash weekly, and alternate between castor oil, grapeseed, jojobo, (need to chop about 4-6 inches-NOT), will braid hair apply carrot oil, and conditioners to my ends-apply nexus split end mender on dry braided hair and when I DC, will not trim often because I have been through this before, and I know that it takes TIME, eventually my hair will catch up. Give the sew in a break. Wig on and off, continue my hair vitamin regi, (Hairfinity) and include 2 teaspoons of black strap molasses every day for 6 months it's good for the hair and body, and is suppose to reverse gray hair. I have 4-6 inches of dry brittle damaged ends, and I'm not going to worry about them, rather nurture and baby them. Hope this helps.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 9, 2011)

I must say that aloe vera juice is da beesknees !!!!!

made a kimmaytube leave-in and twsited my hair with just that and my twists are juicy and springy and my ends are actually smoothe

MUST.MAINTAIN.SMOOTHNESS


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm trying to pay attention to how my ends feel during each stage of my cleaning process.

I rinsed my hair in the shower before applying mudwash. After the rinse my ends felt slightly rough and a little bushy. Will see how they feel after the mudwash.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome coyacoy and ylinspired


----------



## newnyer (Oct 9, 2011)

My ends can get pretty dry and sometimes feel brittle so I think this challenge is for me!!

Here I go:
1. I'm relaxed.  Some of my ends are underprocessed but plan to get that corrected soon.
2. Current Hair Length- SL
3. I think it's largely due to the underprocessed ends, but my ends can feel a little dry & brittle compared to the rest of my hair, even though I bun 6 days a week.
4. I've actually fallen off my moisturize & seal game, so I plan to get back on that.
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends:  get tips from here!! Plus I'm due for a trim soon...


----------



## Meemee6223 (Oct 9, 2011)

I would love to join. This would be my first challenge.

1. Relaxed, stretching, thinking about transitioning
2. SL
3. My ends are drier than the rest of my hair and breaking. They look frizzy and damaged, likely from heat.
4. Tried trimming, dusting, deep conditioning, light protein treatments, protective styling
5. Improving by doing a heavier protein treatment, DC weekly, maybe CW only weekly, no sulfates, PS only, no heat.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome newnyer and Meemee6223.

Its a perfect time to work on those ends.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

My ends felt good after the mudwash. That's a plus. Then I put wheat germ oil on my hair and my ends still felt good. Steamd for 20 minutes. Ends felt the same. Now doing an extended DC with TW conditioner. 

I pulled out my tangle teezer and denman to work the conditioner through my strands and through my ends. I will try this for a few weeks to see if it enhances getting product on my hair.

My hair was less bushy and my ends were more friendly.  

Will report back in a few hours after I rinse out the conditioner.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 9, 2011)

So I received my mud wash yesterday and used it for the first time today. I took my twists out that had been in for about 4 days, those were a mistake. Couldn't have worn a twist out even if I wanted to. Oh well. I've never liked my twists to much. Anywho I put my hair in 10 big twists and applied the mud wash and lightly finger detangled. I had some shed hair but not to much but the awesome part is that I didn't notice ANY SSK!!!!! So I was super excited. Washed my hair with the mud wash and my hair is soooo soft. So I'm happy. Hopefully things only get better from here


----------



## LivingDol1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Just checking in!

My rollerset came out pretty well last week. i'm going to rollerset my hair again on thursday night since I have a wedding to go to on Saturday and I want my hair to be straight.

Today, I washed my hair and let it air dry while down. I never do this. I'm trying to think of ways to easily deal with my hair without manipulating it too much or putting stress on the crown of my scalp. i've had a lot of breakage there. so, air drying with my hair down will probably help(so i hope), in addition to the roller setting. 

anyways, it's nice to see the curls. i've been transitioning for a year and a half. i will pin my hair up in a bun to keep my ends protected. haven't noticed any splits but i have seen some breakage still... little pieces of hair in the sink.


----------



## Beany (Oct 9, 2011)

No bushy ends this morning!! This is from the mudwash. I didn't change anything else. My hair is super moisturized from root to tip.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

LivingDol1 said:


> Just checking in!
> 
> My rollerset came out pretty well last week. i'm going to rollerset my hair again on thursday night since I have a wedding to go to on Saturday and I want my hair to be straight.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds nice. Let us know if you have any tiips while drying your hair while out.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

Beany said:


> No bushy ends this morning!! This is from the mudwash. I didn't change anything else. My hair is super moisturized from root to tip.


 
Fabulous... glad its working well for you.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

My ends came out much better this time.

I rinsed out the conditioner in twists. Let my hair drip dry a little. 
Used Zuresh Leave-in and put shea butter on my ends and worked the product through with my Tangle Teezer and retwisted.
Let it air dry for about 10 to 15 minutes
Applied oil mix and AVG to each section, split the section into smaller sections and retwisted.
Applied Adiva Naturals Leave In to the twists and my roots.

So far my ends feel soooo much better. I will see how they turn out tomorrow. If they come out well I will repeat this regi next wash day.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm on a personal ends challenge so this is perfect, let me join up and share and learn with all you other ladies.

If you
1. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way
*2. have ends that are dry, brittle, bushy*
3. have ends that are thin, breaking or brittle
*4. have breakage you just want to get rid of*
5. or fill in the blank

this challenge is for you.

To join, post
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc *VERY lightly texlaxed, i still pass for natural*
2. Current Hair Length *CBL*
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends *they feel ok while wet but feel so brittle and dry once my hair dries. When i flat iron too it looks awful cuz the ends just wont lie down, they stick in ever direction. I did 2 trims this year because of those nasty ends but no more, i'm determined to find a way to fix them.*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends *baggying, cowashing with salt, heavy sealing*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends *everything mentioned in #4 worked really well (especially the salt!!) so i will stick to them and try new stuff as i come across it.*

For my first update: I'm still trying to find the perfect sealant for heavy sealing but castor oil, petroleum grease and non-petroleum grease were all a bust, so far the best thing has been Crisco, gave my smooth, moisturized ends for days so we'll see. I only tried it once so i want to make sure the results were not a one time deal so i moisturized with diluted condish and sealed with Crisco this evening, i'll let you all know how my hair feels in the AM.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

[USER=72655 said:
			
		

> Khaiya[/USER];14391307]I'm on a personal ends challenge so this is perfect, let me join up and share and learn with all you other ladies.
> 
> If you
> 1. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge Khaiya. The things that you are trying sound very interesting. Looking forward to hearing about the crisco.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2011)

All ladies with bushy ends, what did you try this week? Let's share our attempts and results.


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 9, 2011)

I will be watching you ladies.  I too am working on my ends.  I have decided to keep my hair in up dos the rest of the year or at least off my shoulders and out of the air for the next year.

Working on my ends and my temple areas.  

Wishing you all the best success.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Oct 10, 2011)

faithVA said:


> All ladies with bushy ends, what did you try this week? Let's share our attempts and results.



Well, I wanted a water-based moisturizer, but since I'm a broke college student, I had to improvise. I bought a natural hand lotion months back that did really well with my skin. I took a look at the ingredients and here's what I found:

Water, Olive leaf extract, Green Tea Leaf extract, Sea Kelp extract, Sunflower Seed oil, Jojoba Seed oil, Gylcerin, Stearic Acid (veggie derived), Glyceryl Stearate SE (plant derived), Carnauba wax, Shea butter, Magnesium Aluminum Silicate, Xanthan Gum, Benzyl Alcohol (plant derived), Potassium Sorbate (fruit derived), dehyroacetic acid.

Since I'm no where near a chem student, some of the ingredients were lost on me. The ones I did recognize, I liked a lot. So, what the heck. I gave it a try. 

Though my hair IS a little greasier than I prefer, my ends are softer. I'm gonna give this stuff a week to see if my hair really likes it. I'll report back then.


----------



## Majestye (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi,

I hope it's not too late to join. I think this will be beneficial to learn from everyone and help me learn more about caring for my hair.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc.   - mildly texlaxed
2. Current Hair Length.  -  shoulder length
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends. -  they sometimes feel rough, can't ever see any splits until AFTER they've broken off. 
4. What you have tried to improve your ends.  -  seal on a daily basis with Jojoba, olive or an oil mix, I keep my hair up off my shoulders, I rarely blow dry or flat iron my hair, I keep my ends wrapped or tucked in. I use moisturizing products or natural ones, and always wrap up at night in a satin scarf. 
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends. -  I may go back to a weave for the winter, I will make some avg/j and add it to my moisturize and sealing,  no heat / flat ironing (unless I'm drying my hair under the weave),trim more consistently, henna treatment,  not sure what else I can do... 


Sent from my Xoom using Xoom


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm still out on the Crisco, the front of my hair (4A) felt awesome from root to ends so I know it works for at least that half of my head but for the back half (which is 4B) it was just ok, the top half was soft and moisturized but the ends were still dry and frayed. I'm in twists now so when I take them down in a few days I'll see if using more Crisco can get my 4b ends under control.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 10, 2011)

Coated my ends with castor oil and baggied up for the night.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Oct 11, 2011)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
Natural
2. Current Hair Length
Between APL and BSL
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
Recovering from bad dye (stripped my hair a little to much) ends are brittles breaking in some spots just trying to protect the ends as I grow my hair out
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
When I was in braids infusiums now just keeping moisture will be protecting styles in a few weeks to about 02/12
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
see above


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome to the challenge lawyer2be371 and Majestye


----------



## faithVA (Oct 11, 2011)

My ends seemed to be more exposed when doing twist on stretched hair. When its wet it seems to all shrink up to the same level  So this morning wet my ends with water and coated my ends with a mix of shea butter/cocoa butter, banana clipped the back and tucked the ends under.

I am going to try baggying the ends sometime this week to see how that works.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 12, 2011)

Baggying again tonight.  I have castor oil on my ends.


----------



## newnyer (Oct 12, 2011)

Got a rollerset done tonight after my touch up and quickly wrapped it up to hide my ends.  Going right into a loose bun or pinned-down ponytail tomorrow morning.  I'll be sure to moisturize and seal tomorrow night too...

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Meemee6223 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a bad habit of constantly rubbing my new growth cuz I've never had new growth like this before and the texture is so..... different from what I'm used to, having relaxed so often. 

Keeping my hair in PS. Dying to flat iron but trying to resist!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## lana (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for this thread OP.


----------



## Beany (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok so I twisted my hair on saturday and my ends STILL look good (which has never happened since I've been natural). I haven't reapplied any product to my hair (I do oil my scalp nightly though). I've just been baggying. The true test would be a twist out...I'll think about it next week maybe. Mudwash, shea butter mix, nightly baggying= WORKS FOR ME. I'll let you guys know if I do a twist out how my ends look.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2011)

[USER=3864 said:
			
		

> lana[/USER];14415049]Thank you for this thread OP.


 
Your welcome. I hope over the next few months it will have good content so that not only will the challengers have success but that new members will be able to learn something when they read it.


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 13, 2011)

Co washed Tuesday  with Aussie moist, applied daily application of jojoba, grape seed, lavender, rosemary, thime, and cedarwood mixture braided hair into 4 sections and baggy. Wednesday applied hempseed oil throughout my hair. Baggy tonight with coconut oil my hair loves coconut oil. Will DC tomorrow I'm not sure which product I'm going to use will update next week. my hair overall is doing so much better.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 13, 2011)

Washed n DCed tonight, did an ACV rinse, added some Crisco and then threaded my hair. Tried baggying with no products last night and my hair felt very soft and moisturized this morning! Going to continue doing it and see if my end improve.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 13, 2011)

Wore my hair in a french twist to hide the ends.  Coated them with Seyani Hair Butter before bed and crosswrapped.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm under the dryer. 

I don't feel good about all of the shedding my hair is going through. I feel like I'm losing the same amount, if I wash every other day or if I let a week pass in between. It's worrying me. I hate seeing so much hair in the drain. I know it's long hair and I know it's dark and curly and looks bigger than it actually is. Curls also clump together.... But still. I don't have thick hair to start with. I don't want to suddenly have no hair!

Anyway maybe this has nothing to do with my ends. I'm still going to try to wash/wet my hair twice a week. Maybe I can get it done once a week and set it myself the other time during the week. I'm not sure if I can stick to the natural journey. I really don't want to relax my hair though. My curls don't seem much different from my relaxed hair but I can feel the difference at my roots.

This is really difficult. I'm trying to have a life. I don't want to be wasting my nights washing my hair or try to plan a schedule around having clean hair. But I refuse to cut it. I like and ant to have long hair. And I don't think a guy will look too kindly on a girl who has a stand up dryer that takes up so much space in my apartment that it might as well look like a modern art piece because I can't hide it anywhere.

Ok, done venting. Hope my ends are fabulous.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 14, 2011)

LivingDol1 have you tried garlic to stop the shedding?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm still doing my moisturizing and sealing. I guess my ends feel a little better  I have been tucking them daily but today I am wearing my twists loose. I still haven't tried baggying my ends yet. I will try to remember to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 14, 2011)

Baggying is da bomb! Today my hair is soft and moisturized (yes the ends too!) I didn't even have to wet it to comb it this morning! This is definitely a staple.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 14, 2011)

So my hair still dries out extremely fast. Not sure why. I've been using Nap85's shea butter mix to seal and while it feels nice and soft when I apply it, after about an hour or so it's dry all over again.  I'm considering going back to my former beloved Softee Indian Hemp hair grease  for heavy sealing with my wet bunning. I hope it helps. My SSK's have gone down but my hair still never feels moisturized. I'm still trying to cut down on products and solidify a regimen for myself so we'll see what happens.   I've also joined a 6 month protective style challenge so hopefully that helps too.


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 14, 2011)

LaidBak I am loving that pic of you in your siggy.  I am going to see if I can copy this style.

Wish me luck because I see a fight of epic proportions headed my way! LOL


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 14, 2011)

mscocoface said:


> @LaidBak I am loving that pic of you in your siggy.  I am going to see if I can copy this style.
> 
> Wish me luck because I see a fight of epic proportions headed my way! LOL




I have more pics of it if you need them.  I wish I could get someone to recreate it for me.  I lived overseas when I had that done.  The stylist I had LOVED to do twists.


----------



## Imani (Oct 15, 2011)

Been wearing this twist out for the past week. Its actually been good to have my hair out to really get a good look at how it behaves. Vs I've been under a wig for the past like year basically.  I probably would've noticed earlier that I needed to really amp up the protein/ doing too much with the moisture/steaming had I been wearing it out more. 

It actually feels weird, I've just been in this moisture moisture moisture mindset for so long, I'm always still afraid of protein.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 15, 2011)

Applied Claudie's Ends Insurance #2 and baggied up for the night.


----------



## Beany (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm scared of protein too. Imani. Protein overload lead to my BC. I need to find an extremely light protein or really up my protein intake

Sent from my EVO


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2011)

Moisturizing has helped. Wore a twist out yesterday, didn't twist it up last night and just put on my bonnet. Wore my twist out today and then came home and just went to sleep on my satin pillow case. So my hair has been loose for a bit. Was able to easily separate my hair and twist it into sections without any major tangling or difficulty. So that's an improvement.

Didn't push it though. I misted it with water and twisted it up to be ready for tomorrow. Putting on my bonnet now.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 16, 2011)

using terresentials hair wash last night has made my ends super smooth, I wont know how long that will last as I'll be washing agaun today as I continue the detox


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 16, 2011)

Did a traditional wrap for bed last night.


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 16, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> I have more pics of it if you need them.  I wish I could get someone to recreate it for me.  I lived overseas when I had that done.  The stylist I had LOVED to do twists.



Yes please and thank you!


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 16, 2011)

mscocoface said:


> Yes please and thank you!



HMM, I tried to PM them to you but I guess you can't attach pics to a PM.  So I uploaded them to an LHCF  album and made it public.  Its called *Flat Twist Bun.  *


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 16, 2011)

I want to join.

I have chronic see through ends and I have reached BSL twice only to have it cut off because of see through ends

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
relaxed
2. Current Hair Length
somewhere between SL and APL, just cut it from bsl
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends

thinning and see through 

4. What you have tried to improve your ends
not enough

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends

bought a seamless comb
hot oil treatments 
henna 
proper buns


----------



## Napp (Oct 16, 2011)

i did a roller wrap and my ends look and feel great. i think direct heat was doing more damage than i thought. i will only use direct heat for my touchup days so i can get a precise trim otherwise i much prefer the body and thickness of my hair when i rollerset.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2011)

My ends don't feel luscious yet but they are ok.
I rinsed under the shower and my ends felt just a little rough.
I applied castor oil mix and coated my hair with conditioner and steamed. My ends felt really good.
Rinsed and applied shea butter, my ends feel a little rough but not terrible. I'll take it 

I am still working the conditioner through my hair with the tangle teezer and apply shea butter immediately after I rinse out the conditioner. 

Going to stick with this for a while.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 17, 2011)

Im in the SL by Dec challenge, so I am really really trying to protect my ends right now.  I'm close and I want to retain every centimeter.  Soooo, I'm half wigging today.  If I can stand it, I will half wig all week.  I applied some butter to my ends and tucked them into a stocking cap.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 17, 2011)

faithVA,  if it's not too late, I wanna join. 



faithVA said:


> If you
> 1. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way
> *2. have ends that are dry, brittle, bushy
> 3. have ends that are thin, breaking or brittle
> ...



Answers in orange, I was feeling autumnal.  Hope it didn't hurt your eyes. 

LivingDol1, Alter Ego makes a good garlic DC, it doesn't smell at all.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Oct 17, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> LivingDol1 have you tried garlic to stop the shedding?





Honey Bee said:


> faithVALivingDol1, Alter Ego makes a good garlic DC, it doesn't smell at all.



i bought this stuff which should be arriving today:

ALTER EGO - Impact Ego Hot oil Treatment with Garlic

hope it helps. will be washing my hair today or tomorrow... *sigh*


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Oct 17, 2011)

After a week of using that hand lotion, I have to report that my ends are soft and really manageable. It left my hair much heavier/greasier than I would have preferred, but since I bun all the time that wasn't really a problem. What did bother me most was that I didn't care much for the smell of it. It wasn't bad. It just wasn't as  as most other products I've ever used. Even still, I think I may use it every other day just to keep my ends moisturized.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> @faithVA,  if it's not too late, I wanna join.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Honey_Bee, No it's not too late.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2011)

sharifeh said:


> I want to join.
> 
> I have chronic see through ends and I have reached BSL twice only to have it cut off because of see through ends
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge sharifeh


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Oct 17, 2011)

I mixed my modified version of the Kimmaytube leave-in this weekend and I swear my ends feel amazing!  I wore a bantu knot out today and my hair looked and felt great all day.  I will do the GHE tonight and wear it up tomorrow.


----------



## Napp (Oct 18, 2011)

i like oils for sealing better than serums. when i use serum it feels like my hair dries out by the next day. my hair feels better with the oil but it also feels oily to the touch. perhaps i need a lighter oil? i am looking into jojoba oil.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2011)

Napp said:


> i like oils for sealing better than serums. when i use serum it feels like my hair dries out by the next day. my hair feels better with the oil but it also feels oily to the touch. perhaps i need a lighter oil? i am looking into jojoba oil.


 
Jojoba is good. Sunflower oil is also very light. I can put it on my hair and it doesn't feel oil. It seems to absorb pretty well.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 18, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> I mixed my *modified version of the Kimmaytube leave-in* this weekend and I swear my ends feel amazing! I wore a bantu knot out today and my hair looked and felt great all day. I will do the GHE tonight and wear it up tomorrow.


 
Im sorry I took so long to try this in earnest .... works wonders!!!!



Napp said:


> i like oils for sealing better than serums. when i use serum it feels like my hair dries out by the next day. my hair feels better with the oil but it also feels oily to the touch. *perhaps i need a lighter oil? i am looking into jojoba oil.*


 
I agree with FaithVA seruems have a tendency to dry out hair and Ive fallen in love with light oils, they do the job well without being overly oily. Im enjoying sweet almond and walnut oils now

faithVA yup yup stick to it girl, we're gonna have those luscious healthy ends soon !!!!



AryaStarr258 said:


> After a week of using that hand lotion, I have to report that my ends are soft and really manageable. It left my hair much heavier/greasier than I would have preferred, but since I bun all the time that wasn't really a problem. What did bother me most was that I didn't care much for the smell of it. It wasn't bad. It just wasn't as  as most other products I've ever used. Even still, I think I may use it every other day just to keep my ends moisturized.


 
when I was relaxed I used to use a body shop body butter on my ends, was devine


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 18, 2011)

Quick update: I'm in twists again so leaving my hair alone. I'm still dry baggying tho and it is great! The top 3/4 of my hair is soooo soft and moisturized! The ends feel better too but still not where I want them to be. 

Side note: don't sleep on threading (Ghana braids)!! I get blow dryer results without a wave of heat!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> Quick update: I'm in twists again so leaving my hair alone. I'm still dry baggying tho and it is great! The top 3/4 of my hair is soooo soft and moisturized! The ends feel better too but still not where I want them to be.
> 
> Side note: don't sleep on threading (Ghana braids)!! I get blow dryer results without a wave of heat!


 
Khaiya, Is that right? Are you threading large sections of hair or doing small sections}


----------



## SimJam (Oct 18, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> Quick update: I'm in twists again so leaving my hair alone. I'm still dry baggying tho and it is great! The top 3/4 of my hair is soooo soft and moisturized! The ends feel better too but still not where I want them to be.
> 
> Side note: *don't sleep on threading (Ghana braids)!! I get blow dryer results without a wave of heat*!


 
say what now ?!?!

please dont be dropping bombs on us and walking away.... whats this threading thing, Ive seen vids for it as a protective style, how are you using it as a straightening method


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 18, 2011)

faithVA i did about 10 sections the first time, it still stretched it but of course smaller sections work better so the next time i did 16 sections, 8 on each side and man i was seriously impressed! My hair was tangle free and looked like i'd used a blow dryer (not this was on freshly washed, shrunken hair) If i ever want to flat iron i'll skip the blow drying and just thread it instead, altho i dont know when i'll want to flat iron since threading makes my hair so loose already.

SimJam, i just do threading for stretching purposes, i haven't perfected it to the point of wearing it out yet so i do it, leave it in overnight and then take them out in the morning and style as i wish. I had posted a link to a great channel that shows the threading, here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/user/GirlsLoveYourCurls#p/u/14/nG2Kn2GznMY


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> @faithVA i did about 10 sections the first time, it still stretched it but of course smaller sections work better so the next time i did 16 sections, 8 on each side and man i was seriously impressed! My hair was tangle free and looked like i'd used a blow dryer (not this was on freshly washed, shrunken hair) If i ever want to flat iron i'll skip the blow drying and just thread it instead, altho i dont know when i'll want to flat iron since threading makes my hair so loose already.
> 
> @SimJam, i just do threading for stretching purposes, i haven't perfected it to the point of wearing it out yet so i do it, leave it in overnight and then take them out in the morning and style as i wish. I had posted a link to a great channel that shows the threading, here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/user/GirlsLoveYourCurls#p/u/14/nG2Kn2GznMY


 
Thanks Khaiya. We would love to see a picture next time you do it.  With the thread in and after would be nice  Yes I am begging


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 18, 2011)

No prob, i'll do it when i take my twists out, i just did them on Sunday tho so i'm planning (hoping) to keep them in for at least a week so feel free to try it before then


----------



## producjunki (Oct 18, 2011)

Hope it's not too late for me to join. 

I'm a natural. I don't know If I'm a 4a or anything like that.
My length is mid back.
So far I've done nothing to improve my ends as I don't know what to do because I've tried everything. I think my hair and skin is dry due to hard water, not sure though.
The issues I'm having with them are they're dry, thinning out, breaking off, splitting, and all of my hair looks dull to me.
First I plan on figuring out if we have hard water. After I take care of that, I plan to cut off some of my ends to start all over. Next I plan to use little or no heat at all because I know that is a culprit as well. I plan to learn how to use Ayurvedic powders in my hair. I plan to do more hot oil and deep conditioning treatments, to co wash more, to use sulfate free shampoos, and whatever else will help


----------



## lushcoils (Oct 18, 2011)

Please come back and explain how you Ghana braids. I need to figure out how to stretch without heat. My length must show without damage.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> No prob, i'll do it when i take my twists out, i just did them on Sunday tho so i'm planning (hoping) to keep them in for at least a week so feel free to try it before then


 
Totally understand. I'm in the twist it up challenge through December so I'm not stretching my hair for a while. So I was try to live through you 

But I definitely will try it at some point.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2011)

producjunki said:


> Hope it's not too late for me to join.


Welcome producjunki - You're not too late.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 18, 2011)

lushcoils, I posted a video above showing how its done so you can check that out, i'll definitely post pics the next time i do it, not sure how i'll demonstrate the difference it makes but i'll find a way.


----------



## BreeNique (Oct 18, 2011)

oh faithVA, i can tell that we are gonna be friends....

I definately want healthier ends. I feel mine are okay, but there's nothing wrong with improvement!!! 

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc

Natrual/ transitioning (80% natural)
2. Current Hair Length 
SL, just about 

3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
Since they're the last bits of my relaxed hair, they're quite limp/ won't hold a curl well at ALL, at least not compared to my natural hair that won't let a curl go to save its life. They're somewhat bushy/ flair out at the tips, like a nail polish brush, but thicker. 


4. What you have tried to improve your ends
sporadic cuts/ chops. that seems to work, i suppose, but it's quite drastic. I baggy every once in a while/ when i'm wearing buns 

5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends

BAGGYBAGGYBAGGY!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2011)

BreeNique said:


> oh @faithVA, i can tell that we are gonna be friends....


 
WHAT? I thought we were already friends 

jk  - Welcome to the challenge. I will add you to the list tomorrow.


----------



## GIJane (Oct 18, 2011)

This will be my first challenge. I am having serious issues with my ends.

1. I am currently relaxed.
2. Shoulder Hair Length
3. My ends are dry, brittle, does not retain moisture, break constantly
4. I have tried acv rinse, henna, protein, cream moisturizers, oils, water, bunning, dcing, steaming
5. I am going to cut back on the protein, find a moisturizer my hair likes, and hide my ends


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2011)

GIJane said:


> This will be my first challenge. I am having serious issues with my ends.
> 
> 1. I am currently relaxed.
> 2. Shoulder Hair Length
> ...


 
Welcome GIJane, Wishing you luck with your ends.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 19, 2011)

My ends have been feeling soooo amazing!! Absolutely no knots, no breakage, very very light shedding the works!!!  I've been strictly bunning and moisturizing with plain ol water and sealing my ends with my oil/shea butter mix daily. I'm itching to straighten it again but I'm trying so hard to hold off. I need my ends to be in tip top condition next time I break my flat iron out.


----------



## Beany (Oct 19, 2011)

Did a twist out today and my ends are still looking good, my roots though...I need to twist tighter. These twists are almost 2 weeks old and my roots are fuzzy.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 22, 2011)

Baggying tonight, wigging tomorrow.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 22, 2011)

Once again, I am baggying.  I've saturated my ends with EVOO in preparation for tomorrow's wash and cassia treatment.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2011)

I am trying baggying my ends for the first time. I bought some cheap plastic wrap to use for my henna treatments. I misted my twist with SM mist and then wrapped the plastic around sections of my twist and banded with goody bands. I put my bonnet on and going to see how it goes in the morning.

Ive tried baggying my entire head but it makes my scalp burn so hopefully this works.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 23, 2011)

Washed my hair tonight and i'm DCing at the moment with ORS Replenishing Condish, EVOO and salt, i'm gonna sleep in it tonight and wash it out in the morning. I'm supposed to go out with the Hubby in the morning so i probably wont be threading until in the evening. Let you all see the results Monday.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 23, 2011)

My hair came out VERY soft and smooth, had soooo much curl definition, which i never, EVER get so i'm pleased with that. My ends didnt come out as moisturized and nice as the last time i did this, next time i wont leave it in as long, i was just really tired last night. Its definitely a keeper tho.


----------



## Napp (Oct 23, 2011)

i ended up using heat. once on wash day and once today becuae my hair is just too poofy. its still poofy but a little more behaved. now i see splits i think i might just use heat 1x a month


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't have any conclusions on my first time baggying my ends  I'm not going to do it again tonight but I will probably try it again this week sometime.


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 23, 2011)

My ends are starting to get kind of dry but I've been lazy with caring for them it's down to 2x a week for moisturizing and sealing verses 2x a day so I'll get back. I also have a dusting coming up so I'll see what comes of it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2011)

[USER=131943 said:
			
		

> silenttullip[/USER];14485447]My ends are starting to get kind of dry but I've been lazy with caring for them it's down to 2x a week for moisturizing and sealing verses 2x a day so I'll get back. I also have a dusting coming up so I'll see what comes of it.


 
Yes its definitely time to get back on them. Especially this time of year. We are so close to the end of the year, keep loving those ends as your early christmas gift.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm really kind of depressed.  I try to document my hair length regularly, usually once a month.  I did it today and I am still battling the issue of my right side being longer than my left.  I cant stand it!  Its been like that all year! I even had my ends trimmed even in the back two relaxers ago by a stylist.  I just dont understand what I am doing that is killing my left side ends.  I am so bummed.  I didnt have this much trouble retaining when I first started out.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2011)

[USER=77239 said:
			
		

> LaidBak[/USER];14485837]I'm really kind of depressed. I try to document my hair length regularly, usually once a month. I did it today and I am still battling the issue of my right side being longer than my left. I cant stand it! Its been like that all year! I even had my ends trimmed even in the back two relaxers ago by a stylist. I just dont understand what I am doing that is killing my left side ends. I am so bummed. I didnt have this much trouble retaining when I first started out.


 
Are you sure its a retention problem? Is it possible that one side of your hair grows faster than the other? How many inches difference is it between the left and the right?

I am sure one side of my hair is longer than the other but because my hair is always up in twist its not noticeable.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess its possible.  But there was a period when I first joined LHCF, from Dec 08 to Dec 09 when I had good retention and even growth.  That leads me to believe I am doing something wrong now.
Over this past summer I realized my fake bun was breaking my hair, so stopped wearing it, got a trim, and went hard on the growth aids on that side.  She cut it even; now its uneven again.  I wanna cry!  I guess I have no choice but to cut the ends even again.  *sigh*

Oh, the difference is I guess about a half an inch.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> I guess its possible. But there was a period when I first joined LHCF, from Dec 08 to Dec 09 when I had good retention and even growth. That leads me to believe I am doing something wrong now.
> Over this past summer I realized my fake bun was breaking my hair, so stopped wearing it, got a trim, and went hard on the growth aids on that side. She cut it even; now its uneven again. I wanna cry! I guess I have no choice but to cut the ends even again. *sigh*


 
I know you are feeling down. But before you get too far into this decision

Are you wearing your hair down often enough that the difference is noticeable?  Because there have been others who had issues and over time it evened out. It is not uncommon that as our hair grows that it changes the way it acts. So 09 was a long time ago. 

Before cutting it again, maybe you can figure out first what you may be doing wrong. You never know, you might be able to salvage what you have grown so far.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 24, 2011)

You have a point; I plan on wigging it for the foreseable future.  Maybe I can just let it ride a few more months while I hide my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> You have a point; I plan on wigging it for the foreseable future. Maybe I can just let it ride a few more months while I hide my hair.


 
Whew   - While you are wigging it maybe you can try doing scalp massages on a weekly basis. If one side is growing slower than the other, maybe stimulating the scalp will adjust it without your having to do anything major.

It sounds crazy but its possible. Lots of women usually have circulation issues in the crown so the hair grows slower. Perhaps you are having this issue is another area. Just a thought. Don't think it can hurt.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 24, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Whew   - While you are wigging it maybe you can try doing scalp massages on a weekly basis. If one side is growing slower than the other, maybe stimulating the scalp will adjust it without your having to do anything major.
> 
> It sounds crazy but its possible. Lots of women usually have circulation issues in the crown so the hair grows slower. Perhaps you are having this issue is another area. Just a thought. Don't think it can hurt.



I used to do scalp massages every night.  I think I will put them back into rotation!  
Applied butter and oil to my ends, and cross wrapped for bed.


----------



## Beany (Oct 24, 2011)

My ends are looking dry today. Chunky twist out is looking DRY . I think I wanna take my steamer for a spin tonight.


----------



## GIJane (Oct 25, 2011)

GIJane said:


> This will be my first challenge. I am having serious issues with my ends.
> 
> 1. I am currently relaxed.
> 2. Shoulder Hair Length
> ...


 

Hey ladies. My ends feel great today.  I think I found a regimen for my dry ends issue. At least my ends are holding more moisture.  Last night and added a tsp of salt to my conditioner. I dc'd for like 2 hrs and then rinsed it out. I then used a dime size of Oyin 2 min mask. Concentrating mostly on my ends. I sealed with shea butter. Bunned my hair and tied it down. This morning my ends wear soft and moist (a little damp). I am currently deployed in Aghanistan (dry heat). 12 hrs later from taking my scarf off my ends are still soft and moist. I didn't even use a baggy. That's a total of over 26 hrs since I rinsed out the conditioner.  I got the ideal of adding salt to my conditioner for this thread.  Please check it out. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=262381 
I will come back and let you know how long my ends stay moisturized.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been m&s'ing religiously for the past few weeks and finally, my ends feel moisturized!  My hair must have really been dry because I had no idea it could even feel like this.  Thank goodness.  Now that I'm on the right track with my ends, I just have to stick to it.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Oct 25, 2011)

What does baggying do? How do you do it? And would it work for a 7 year old? lol Thanks Ladies I know their threads on this I am being lazy (hey at least I'm honest right?)


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 26, 2011)

Sealed my ends and wrapped up for the night.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Oct 26, 2011)

It's been a while since I checked in, so here goes! I abandoned using the hand lotion. It's effects were amazing but I can't take the smell. Too spicy, and it kept making me think I needed a shower. After that, I tried using a protein conditioner to strengthen my ends, but my hair rebelled horribly! So I went back to basics and started using my butter and oils mix on my ends. They're so much softer than usual and really manageable. I've been flat ironing more often, because I'm almost 21 weeks into a 24 week stretch, so I may need to do a trim soon. Other than that, my ends are doing pretty well!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2011)

tiffjust2002 said:


> What does baggying do? How do you do it? And would it work for a 7 year old? lol Thanks Ladies I know their threads on this I am being lazy (hey at least I'm honest right?)


 
Sorry you didn't get any replies to your post tiffjust2002. I am not a big baggier (if thats a word) so I was hoping someone else would respond.

Baggying is merely the process of covering your hair with a plastic cap or plastic wrap to infuse moisture into your hair. Some mist their hair first with water or some type of mist and some don't. Then they leave the plastic cap on for varying periods of time. It is supposed to increase the moisture in your hair.

Some only baggy the ends or baggy their bun instead of putting the plastic bag over the entire head.

And yes you could do this on a 7 year old.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2011)

AryaStarr258 said:


> It's been a while since I checked in, so here goes! I abandoned using the hand lotion. It's effects were amazing but I can't take the smell. Too spicy, and it kept making me think I needed a shower. After that, I tried using a protein conditioner to strengthen my ends, but my hair rebelled horribly! So I went back to basics and started using my butter and oils mix on my ends. They're so much softer than usual and really manageable. I've been flat ironing more often, because I'm almost 21 weeks into a 24 week stretch, so I may need to do a trim soon. Other than that, my ends are doing pretty well!


 
Thanks for sharing all of your variations. And glad to hear that your ends are doing well.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Oct 27, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Sorry you didn't get any replies to your post tiffjust2002. I am not a big baggier (if thats a word) so I was hoping someone else would respond.
> 
> Baggying is merely the process of covering your hair with a plastic cap or plastic wrap to infuse moisture into your hair. Some mist their hair first with water or some type of mist and some don't. Then they leave the plastic cap on for varying periods of time. It is supposed to increase the moisture in your hair.
> 
> ...



Oh okay sounds interesting, thanks for answering  May I ask why you aren't a big fan?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2011)

[USER=318989 said:
			
		

> tiffjust2002[/USER];14509973]Oh okay sounds interesting, thanks for answering  May I ask why you aren't a big fan?


 
There is a thread on baggying. It shouldn't be too many pages back in the list. I think I saw it yesterday in the 1st 5 pages.

I'm not a big fan because I tend to have issues when my scalp stays wet for long periods of time. After about 1 hr my scalp starts to itch. If I try to baggy overnight my scalp actually feels like its burning. When my hair gets longer I will probably try baggying my ends. 

Nothing wrong with baggying. My scalp just doesn't do well with it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2011)

I think all of this extra work of moisturizing and sealing daily is paying off. I am switched up from 2x a day to 1x a day but its working well. Last night I misted the ends with water and really worked the shea butter into the hair. I braided my twists and put on my bonnet and my ends feel really good. Wish I could say the same for my roots  The weather is really keeping them dry.

My ends still look and feel a little rough. But I am noticing very little breakage and I have been running my hands through my twists on a frequent basis.


----------



## Beany (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't wait to steam this mess tonight. I'm in a fro-hawk today with a makeshift bang. I honestly don't know what my hair is doing today. I sprayed my hair with AVJ and put MoeGro oil on my scalp and hair just to help loosen it a bit (matted hair). Lawd this detangling session tonight is gonna be awful. *DEEP SIGH* My ends look so dry geez. I plan to steam tonight using AOHSR diluted with AVJ and water. Then use up the rest of my KCKT and put Qhemet Alma heavy something or another on my ends. Will let you guys know what my ends look like tomorrow.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok faithVA   I am officially commiting to my wig.  I went and had my hair braided up today.  So no trimming the ends and no manipulation of the hair.  Just letting it ride for the foreseable future.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 27, 2011)

DCing at the moment with Cholesterol and a lil salt and ACV, gonna do a protein DC afterwards and then probably thread my hair for the night. Dry baggying is really working for [email protected] My hair is so much more moisturized and soft and i have less breakage. I think it might be giving me some growth too? We'll see.


----------



## allmundjoi (Oct 27, 2011)

faithVA said:


> This challenge is for everyone who wants to focus on healthier ends. We know our hair is always growing and that healthy ends are key to retention.
> 
> If you
> 1. had healthy ends but damaged them in some way
> ...



1. Natural
2. Between SL and APL...ok...SL.
3. Some heat damaged ends that have splits. 
4. Reduced heat (used heat last week, first time in 6 or 7 months). Trim ends. Moisturize and seal.
5. Continue as above. I hope I dont have to trim all the heat damage, the stick straight ends have been cut off and I still have some loosened curls that are a result of heat damage. I would like to retain these ends.

I cant believe I missed this challenge. Thanks faithVA.


----------



## GIJane (Oct 28, 2011)

GIJane said:


> Hey ladies. My ends feel great today. I think I found a regimen for my dry ends issue. At least my ends are holding more moisture. Last night and added a tsp of salt to my conditioner. I dc'd for like 2 hrs and then rinsed it out. I then used a dime size of Oyin 2 min mask. Concentrating mostly on my ends. I sealed with shea butter. Bunned my hair and tied it down. This morning my ends wear soft and moist (a little damp). I am currently deployed in Aghanistan (dry heat). 12 hrs later from taking my scarf off my ends are still soft and moist. I didn't even use a baggy. That's a total of over 26 hrs since I rinsed out the conditioner. I got the ideal of adding salt to my conditioner for this thread. Please check it out. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=262381
> I will come back and let you know how long my ends stay moisturized.


 
:update: Hi guys I am back. I finally co-washed yesterday.  My ends stayed moist for approximately 82 hrs (4 days).  Anyway, like i said I co-washed last night then did a kimmaytube like leave in and sealed my ends.  We will see if my ends stay moist like it did last time. The only difference is I didn't add the salt to the conditioner.  Keeping fingers cross.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2011)

GIJane said:


> :update: Hi guys I am back. I finally co-washed yesterday. My ends stayed moist for approximately 82 hrs (4 days). Anyway, like i said I co-washed last night then did a kimmaytube like leave in and sealed my ends. We will see if my ends stay moist like it did last time. The only difference is I didn't add the salt to the conditioner. Keeping fingers cross.


 
Definitely want to hear how that goes. Please let us know how it turns out. I will try to keep up with you.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2011)

Welcome allmundjoi, You have been added to the challenge.


----------



## Khaiya (Oct 28, 2011)

WOW! The salt an ACV in my condish was AMAAAAZING!! I kept rinsing and rinsing cuz I couldn't believe all the condish was out and my hair still felt so silky! Definitely a staple this one!


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Oct 29, 2011)

I think my DD are doing better I started trying the water and grease method I saw a post on a while back so I spray her ends with water after I've twisted or braided it and then I add a little grease on them and so far it's working


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 30, 2011)

Applied butter to my ends before wrapping my hair for bed.


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 30, 2011)

Will CW and deep condition tomorrow. Will commit to whatever oil I can get my hands on. I've decided to braid hair up and wig until the rest of my hair catches up with my ends. I have a lot if split ends, and right now I don't want to clip my ends. I think I will be happy with end results of this process. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Loves Harmony (Oct 30, 2011)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: Natural
2. Current Hair Length: SL
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends: Dry ends
4. What you have tried to improve your ends: Paying more attention to my end by mosit and using a heavy seal.
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends: baby my ends
 I would like to join if its not to late....


----------



## GIJane (Oct 31, 2011)

faithVA :update:



faithVA said:


> Definitely want to hear how that goes. Please let us know how it turns out. I will try to keep up with you.


 *My ends were alright but not as soft and moisturized as when I added the salt and acv to my conditioner.  I think I am going to have to go back to using that.* 



Khaiya said:


> WOW! The salt an ACV in my condish was AMAAAAZING!! I kept rinsing and rinsing cuz I couldn't believe all the condish was out and my hair still felt so silky! Definitely a staple this one!


 *Yeah I loved the way my hair felt afterwards. I am going to have to do this again.*


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome LOVES_Harmony


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2011)

My ends are feeling a little better. I think as my hair evens out it will make a difference in how they feel. But I won't be going for an even cut until I am at BSL.

After my last rinse I am still coating my ends with my shea butter mix. I made larger twists this time to reduce the tangling on the ends. I also applied shea butter to my ends this morning. And since I am wearing my hair in a bun, I will baggy my ends while I exercise this evening.


----------



## silenttullip (Oct 31, 2011)

Just checking in... I'm due for a S&D the approaching month
I have been using the rosewater faithfully
I've switched to coconut oil instead of evoo 
this is my 2nd time trying it 1st time it made my
ends feel dry so we shall see.
I haven't been dcing... But I may get back to oil rinsing
How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Beany (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I did what I said I'd do upthread, my ends look and feel fine, but I'm scared to take the twists out. My last twist out was . I'm stilly baggying every night (with no product). I might start moisturizing every night. I haven't really found a good leave in yet though.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't know what to do anymore. My ends have been really crunchy lately. I moisturize and pay attention to my ends. I baby them like a newborn, and yet they still fight me. I don't want to give up, or cut them (I've worked too hard to reach CBL!!), but at this point, it's like I'm stuck in a corner...


----------



## allmundjoi (Nov 1, 2011)

Haven't washed my hair in over 2 weeks. Trying something different-stretched (light flat ironed) and twisted hair pinned up for a couple days, then take my almost ApL twists down and pin the wavy hair up. Pretty cute style, very easy and I use lots of hair accessories (scarves, flowers). Moisturizing my ends with SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie or QB AOHC/QB BRBC/QB OHHB mix. Also doing S & D. My ends are smooth and silky. Heck, my hair is very soft. I have noticed a lot less SSKs. I am going to see how long I can go without cowashing/shampooing. This natural hair thing is a WIP.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2011)

AryaStarr258 said:


> I don't know what to do anymore. My ends have been really crunchy lately. I moisturize and pay attention to my ends. I baby them like a newborn, and yet they still fight me. I don't want to give up, or cut them (I've worked too hard to reach CBL!!), but at this point, it's like I'm stuck in a corner...


 
What are you moisturizing your ends with AryaStarr258? 

Remind me again, are you natural or relaxed? How do you wear your hair?

Maybe we can give some group love to those ends.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Nov 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> What are you moisturizing your ends with AryaStarr258?
> 
> Remind me again, are you natural or relaxed? How do you wear your hair?
> 
> Maybe we can give some group love to those ends.



Thank you! My ends need the love. Anyway, I'm relaxed, 21 weeks post, and I've been moisturizing with my own mix of Shea and Mango butter, and carrier oils: extra virgin oilve, jojoba, glycerin, caster, and coconut. 

At first I _THOUGHT_ I was moisturizing, and that it was working well, but now I'm not so sure. It's probably the oils. I just don't know what's the best water-based moisturizer to use.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2011)

AryaStarr258 said:


> Thank you! My ends need the love. Anyway, I'm relaxed, 21 weeks post, and I've been moisturizing with my own mix of Shea and Mango butter, and carrier oils: extra virgin oilve, jojoba, glycerin, caster, and coconut.
> 
> At first I _THOUGHT_ I was moisturizing, and that it was working well, but now I'm not so sure. It's probably the oils. I just don't know what's the best water-based moisturizer to use.


 
Any other relaxed ladies in this thread that can give some feedback? 

The only thing that concerns me AryaStarr258 is the glycerin added to your oild mix. Glycerin works best mixed with water. 

I have been using Shea Moisture Mist and I like it. It has a nice moisturizing effect without causing my hair to frizz. If you are open to trying something new you may want to try it. I think just spraying a little into your hands and coating your ends may help.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Nov 2, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Any other relaxed ladies in this thread that can give some feedback?
> 
> The only thing that concerns me AryaStarr258 is the glycerin added to your oild mix. Glycerin works best mixed with water.
> 
> I have been using Shea Moisture Mist and I like it. It has a nice moisturizing effect without causing my hair to frizz. If you are open to trying something new you may want to try it. I think just spraying a little into your hands and coating your ends may help.



So do you think adding a little water after I apply my mixture will help? And I'm a complete PJ so I have no qualms about trying something new. Where can I find this Shea Moisture Mist? Anywhere?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2011)

AryaStarr258 said:


> So do you think adding a little water after I apply my mixture will help? And I'm a complete PJ so I have no qualms about trying something new. Where can I find this Shea Moisture Mist? Anywhere?


 
Wasn't sure how you were wearing your hair. You can apply water prior to your mix as long as it doesn't cause an issue with your style. You may want to try your mix next time without the glycerin. The ratio is like 4 parts water to 1 part glycerin or 3 parts water to 1 part glycerin. So you are pretty much putting glycerin in your hair undiluted. 

You can find the Shea Moisture products at Target or Walgreen depending on your area. The reason I suggested that over the water is because it seems to have a nice blend of water and oils which helps with moisture but doesn't totally kill the style.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Nov 2, 2011)

My ends are feeling better, I have been keeping it up and away so I'm not sure if they are looking better but the "rough" feeling they had at the start of this challenge is much better although not completely gone.

Shea Moisture is on sale at Walgreens this week I believe...


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Nov 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Wasn't sure how you were wearing your hair. You can apply water prior to your mix as long as it doesn't cause an issue with your style. You may want to try your mix next time without the glycerin. The ratio is like 4 parts water to 1 part glycerin or 3 parts water to 1 part glycerin. So you are pretty much putting glycerin in your hair undiluted.
> 
> You can find the Shea Moisture products at Target or Walgreen depending on your area. The reason I suggested that over the water is because it seems to have a nice blend of water and oils which helps with moisture but doesn't totally kill the style.



I'm in buns most of the time; rarely do I ever wear straight loose styles, so the water shouldn't be a problem.  for your help and advice! I'll pick up some Shea Moisture the next time I'm at Target, and I'll let you know how it works out for me!


----------



## GIJane (Nov 3, 2011)

AryaStarr258 said:


> Thank you! My ends need the love. Anyway, I'm relaxed, 21 weeks post, and I've been moisturizing with my own mix of Shea and Mango butter, and carrier oils: extra virgin oilve, jojoba, glycerin, caster, and coconut.
> 
> At first I _THOUGHT_ I was moisturizing, and that it was working well, but now I'm not so sure. It's probably the oils. I just don't know what's the best water-based moisturizer to use.


 

I am texlaxed. Glycerin should be used with water. If you are using glycerin you may not need the coconut oil. Also, if you use EVOO you may not need caster. I prefer caster oil. Also, you are using shea and mango butter. That's a lot of oils. Less is more. Cut back on some of the products. See which ones are working for you. Good luck.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> My ends are feeling better, I have been keeping it up and away so I'm not sure if they are looking better but the "rough" feeling they had at the start of this challenge is much better although not completely gone.
> 
> Shea Moisture is on sale at Walgreens this week I believe...


 
Thanks EbonyCPrincess, I forgot to mention it was on sale this week   Which is crazy since I just bought some on Monday.

Update to: AryaStarr258 - It will be on sale until Saturday.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2011)

OP< I missed this challenge this year but I sure hope you will start one for next year because I have some ends I will be cutting off soon and will need to look after them if I want them to stay healthy. I will try to keep an eye out for it if you do.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2011)

[USER=32545 said:
			
		

> Aggie[/USER];14561181]OP< I missed this challenge this year but I sure hope you will start one for next year because I have some ends I will be cutting off soon and will need to look after them if I want them to stay healthy. I will try to keep an eye out for it if you do.


 
You are still welcome to come on it. I don't do cutoffs so my challenges never close. We still have two months until the end of the year so its never too soon to start getting a regimen for our ends in order.

 I hadn't thought about doing the challenge for next year but now that you mention it I probably will. Because retaining my ends will be something I will always want to focus on. Its too easy to get off base.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2011)

faithVA said:


> *You are still welcome to come on it. I don't do cutoffs so my challenges never close.* We still have two months until the end of the year so its never too soon to start getting a regimen for our ends in order.
> 
> I hadn't thought about doing the challenge for next year but now that you mention it I probably will. Because retaining my ends will be something I will always want to focus on. Its too easy to get off base.


 
Wow, gosh I love challenges like these. Thanks a million for having me now even though I'm a lot late. I will get right on it as soon as possible. I totally agree with you about it being so easy to get off base and before you know it you are having a MAJOR setback!


----------



## Majestye (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok, just checking in. My ends need help and for that matter my head, as it seems I'm shedding a bit too much  for my liking. I've been a bad girl!  I need to do more than wrap my head at night. I know, I know...shame on me, I'm going to do better. I think I will make a Shea and Cocoa butter mix, and add some Jojoba and JBCO for my hair ends. I'm not sure that my hair likes being sealed with olive oil. I will henna this weekend, then weave it up until end of December.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2011)

Majestye said:


> Ok, just checking in. My ends need help and for that matter my head, as it seems I'm shedding a bit too much for my liking. I've been a bad girl! I need to do more than wrap my head at night. I know, I know...shame on me, I'm going to do better. I think I will make a Shea and Cocoa butter mix, and add some Jojoba and JBCO for my hair ends. I'm not sure that my hair likes being sealed with olive oil. I will henna this weekend, then weave it up until end of December.


 
We won't spank you seem you came in confessing and with a game plan. So glad you are jumping on it.


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 4, 2011)

I took the pics of my threaded hair but just haven't gotten around to uploading them yet, I will soon. My hair was protein deficient and really porous, I'm working on correcting both so I know that will improve my ends when I get it sorted out.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Checking in. Did a rollerset last night and pin curled my hair for bed. I had very little shedding in the shower as I washed my hair in 4 sections. No issues with detangling. I've been using a garlic conditioner once a week.

I think I have to wash my hair twice a week instead of once a week.

Ends feel ok... I'm more concerned about my broken hair at the crown, still. I would like to have hair to grow so I can have ends to talk about. I will proly get a trim in 2 weeks. Haven't had one since July.


----------



## jujubelle (Nov 7, 2011)

Add me!

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc
*I am natural*
2. Current Hair Length
*I believe I am APL*
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends
*For the past couple of months my ends do not want to straighten. No matter how much I trim or seal, they always seem to revert back to being bushy.*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends
*I have deep conditioned, I have sealed every night, moisturize, trim*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends
*I think I will start baggying every night again, the last time I had a surge in growth, I believe this was one of the keys. After a slight trim in the upcoming weeks, I will baggy like my life depends on it.*


Any suggestions for an excellent moisturizer. It seems my faves have changed their formulas.


----------



## Napp (Nov 7, 2011)

my ends look really good. i think i might not trim as much hair off when i get my next touch up and wait until the following touch up to trim. Rollersetting and limited direct heat has really been good to my ends


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2011)

I forgot to seal my ends when I washed yesterday. So either my ends are getting better or my leave-in is working better because my ends didn't tangle. My hair also didn't dry out while styling.

I did notice more breakage last week. I didn't moisturize and seal as often. So I am going to improve my consistency of doing it at least once a day. Not sure if it is better at night or in the morning. But all the extra sealing is taming those SSKs.

I probably need a dusting now but I am going to wait until December and do it right before I do my December length check pic.


----------



## GIJane (Nov 7, 2011)

faithVA said:


> I forgot to seal my ends when I washed yesterday. So either my ends are getting better or my leave-in is working better because my ends didn't tangle. My hair also didn't dry out while styling.
> 
> I did notice more breakage last week. I didn't moisturize and seal as often. So I am going to improve my consistency of doing it at least once a day. Not sure if it is better at night or in the morning. But all the extra sealing is taming those SSKs.
> 
> I probably need a dusting now but I am going to wait until December and do it right before I do my December length check pic.


 
I normally seal in the morning with castor oil (I am in the desert) becuase I baggy at night. Maybe you can try that.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2011)

GIJane said:


> I normally seal in the morning with castor oil (I am in the desert) becuase I baggy at night. Maybe you can try that.


 
Thanks GIJane. I may stick to sealing in the morning. I have to play around with it. I really need to pay attention on whether sealing in the morning last longer than sealing at night. I probably should just do it 2x a day.  sigh... I willl figure it out 

At least I know what to seal with. Sunflower oil followed by shea butter mix works for me. 

Ok I will commit to doing it every morning for a week and then next week I will do it at night and then I can compare.


----------



## GIJane (Nov 7, 2011)

Good idea. Good luck. HHG!


----------



## LivingDol1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Question for the ladies in the challenge: what do you use to moisturize your hair? 

I'm asking bc I think I need to find better moisturizers... I have coconut oil.... And leave ins... That's all I really have. I need something I can use on my hair when it's dry... I never moisturize bc I am worried about weighing down my hair or making it too greasy.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 7, 2011)

LivingDol1 said:


> Question for the ladies in the challenge: what do you use to moisturize your hair?
> 
> I'm asking bc I think I need to find better moisturizers... I have coconut oil.... And leave ins... That's all I really have. I need something I can use on my hair when it's dry... I never moisturize bc I am worried about weighing down my hair or making it too greasy.


 
I'm natural. I either spray with water or Shea Moisture Mist and apply sunflower oil and then shea butter. So I start with a water based/aloe based liquid, followed with an oil then followed with a butter.


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 8, 2011)

OK, here's what's worked for me so far, my hair HATES when i put anything on it when its wet, it sucks it up and then my hair feels like a desert when it's dry. What works for me is to wash, dc, detangle, add a little oil and braid it up, next day take it down, put a bit of condish on it, maybe seal with some more oil and that keeps my hair moist for days, so i'll be sticking to that, moisturizing and sealing wet/damp hair just doesn't work for me.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 8, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> OK, here's what's worked for me so far, my hair HATES when i put anything on it when its wet, it sucks it up and then my hair feels like a desert when it's dry. What works for me is to wash, dc, detangle, add a little oil and braid it up, next day take it down, put a bit of condish on it, maybe seal with some more oil and that keeps my hair moist for days, so i'll be sticking to that, moisturizing and sealing wet/damp hair just doesn't work for me.


 
As long as you found what works for you thats all that matters.

I didn't used to be able to seal wet hair but after months of trying things I found out how to layer things to work for me. 

But using conditioner as a moisturizer has worked for many people, relaxed and natural


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 10, 2011)

My ends are doing extremely well in their natural state. I guess I'll see what they really look like when I straighten at the end of the year.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2011)

Finally trimmed my hair after in almost a year. Those ends were STRAGGGGGLY! The stylist only cut about 1.5 inches off though, even though I think I should have let her take another inch off. 

Anyway, I won't let it get so bad anymore. I'll try to trim it again in the next 3-4 months and every 4-6 months after that. I intend to keep up with my protective styling in the mean time. 

ETA: I am tightly texlaxed now and had to have my hair heat straightened to do a length check, bump and trim.

Here is what my hair looks like right now:


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 11, 2011)

Got my hair relaxed yesterday.  Allowed the stylist to dust my ends. I'm braided up under my wig but will snap a pic the next time I wash my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm sick this week. I have moisturized or sealed. My hair has been under a satin bonnet since Tuesday evening. 

Hopefully since my hair hasn't been exposed, my ends will hold out until I feel better.


----------



## Trixie58 (Nov 11, 2011)

I know I'm late but I just joined lhcf a couple days ago after getting 2 inches lopped off. I was traumatized but after about 10 second opinions saying my ends were too thin and splitting from way too many Dominican blowouts (yes, I used to go weekly and my hair was destroyed), I guess it was necessary. Goal is to get close to 2.5-3 inches back by early February (maybe an inch from APL), but with ends the same health they are right now. My hair grows very fast, over an inch a month, as long as I keep taking my biotin and prenatals, drink water and work out. Hopefully if I put some effort and leverage the challenge I can retain it. 

My reggie is not great bc I'm not someone who can do my own hair, but I'm trying to read the forum. I currently wash with Design Essentials Moisture Retention Shampoo and condition with either Design Essentials Express Moisturizing Conditioner or DC with Cholesterol mixed with EVOO, and finish with Redken Buttercreme as my leave in, and air dry on large rollers or just wrap in a a silk scarf (twice a week); ocassionally I'll spritz my hair with Chi keratin mist if I'm seeing breakage. Then also see my stylist once every few weeks and get a thorough protein treatment once a month. I seal my ends every day with castor oil and oil my scalp with just regular grease and use Motions Oil Moisturizer Hair Lotion at night. I just plat my hair and tie it up in a silk scarf. During the day it's always up in a loose bun. The key for me after the heat damage has been using no direct heat outside of when my stylist does it, and no Dominican blowouts obviously, so I'll keep that up. My hair thickened up quickly but obviously the ends had to go. 

I am going to try baggying every other night with glycerin and water before I seal in the morning with castor oil. I've never been able to stretch my relaxer without breakage but I'm going to use LHCF tips and try to stretch to February. Using Designer Touch Sensitive Scalp No-Lye, this has worked the best on my hair. 
Will update everyone in January!


----------



## GIJane (Nov 11, 2011)

Trixie58 said:


> I know I'm late but I just joined lhcf a couple days ago after getting 2 inches lopped off. I was traumatized but after about 10 second opinions saying my ends were too thin and splitting from way too many Dominican blowouts (yes, I used to go weekly and my hair was destroyed), I guess it was necessary. Goal is to get close to 2.5-3 inches back by early February (maybe an inch from APL), but with ends the same health they are right now. My hair grows very fast, over an inch a month, as long as I keep taking my biotin and prenatals, drink water and work out. Hopefully if I put some effort and leverage the challenge I can retain it.
> 
> My reggie is not great bc I'm not someone who can do my own hair, but I'm trying to read the forum. I currently wash with Design Essentials Moisture Retention Shampoo and condition with either Design Essentials Express Moisturizing Conditioner or DC with Cholesterol mixed with EVOO, and finish with Redken Buttercreme as my leave in, and air dry on large rollers or just wrap in a a silk scarf (twice a week); ocassionally I'll spritz my hair with Chi keratin mist if I'm seeing breakage. Then also see my stylist once every few weeks and get a thorough protein treatment once a month. I seal my ends every day with castor oil and oil my scalp with just regular grease and use Motions Oil Moisturizer Hair Lotion at night. I just plat my hair and tie it up in a silk scarf. During the day it's always up in a loose bun. The key for me after the heat damage has been using no direct heat outside of when my stylist does it, and no Dominican blowouts obviously, so I'll keep that up. My hair thickened up quickly but obviously the ends had to go.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2011)

Trixie58 said:


> I know I'm late but I just joined lhcf a couple days ago after getting 2 inches lopped off. I was traumatized but after about 10 second opinions saying my ends were too thin and splitting from way too many Dominican blowouts (yes, I used to go weekly and my hair was destroyed), I guess it was necessary. Goal is to get close to 2.5-3 inches back by early February (maybe an inch from APL), but with ends the same health they are right now. My hair grows very fast, over an inch a month, as long as I keep taking my biotin and prenatals, drink water and work out. Hopefully if I put some effort and leverage the challenge I can retain it.
> 
> My reggie is not great bc I'm not someone who can do my own hair, but I'm trying to read the forum. I currently wash with Design Essentials Moisture Retention Shampoo and condition with either Design Essentials Express Moisturizing Conditioner or DC with Cholesterol mixed with EVOO, and finish with Redken Buttercreme as my leave in, and air dry on large rollers or just wrap in a a silk scarf (twice a week); ocassionally I'll spritz my hair with Chi keratin mist if I'm seeing breakage. Then also see my stylist once every few weeks and get a thorough protein treatment once a month. I seal my ends every day with castor oil and oil my scalp with just regular grease and use Motions Oil Moisturizer Hair Lotion at night. I just plat my hair and tie it up in a silk scarf. During the day it's always up in a loose bun. The key for me after the heat damage has been using no direct heat outside of when my stylist does it, and no Dominican blowouts obviously, so I'll keep that up. My hair thickened up quickly but obviously the ends had to go.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Trixie58 to the challenge and welcome to the forum. And thanks GIJane for holding it down while I was missing in action.


----------



## GIJane (Nov 12, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Welcome @Trixie58 to the challenge and welcome to the forum. And thanks @GIJane for holding it down while I was missing in action.


 
No problem faithVA. I am heavily invested in this challenge.  This challenge is the key to all of the challenges I am in. If I can keep my ends healthy then I will be able to keep my retention.


----------



## Beany (Nov 12, 2011)

Steamed with TE mud wash, moisturized with kimmay's leave in, sealed with qhemet cocoa ghee. Will take my twists out on Monday and let you guys know how my ends look

Sent from my EVO


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 12, 2011)

My ends have been looking so good lately. I took out 2wk old twists on Monday and they were hardly any knots and detangling was a breeze! I WnG bunned the rest of the week without my hair tangling to bad, so I am definitely  seeing improvement


----------



## Trixie58 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. And I'm sorry my message was so long!


----------



## ylinspired (Nov 12, 2011)

Deep conditioned with aloe Vera and JBCO protein condition. Mixed up my own aloe Vera leave in. Braided hair in six plaits. Overall, hair as a whole is doing better.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Nov 12, 2011)

Trixie58 said:


> I know I'm late but I just joined lhcf a couple days ago after getting 2 inches lopped off. I was traumatized but after about 10 second opinions saying my ends were too thin and splitting from way too many Dominican blowouts (yes, I used to go weekly and my hair was destroyed), I guess it was necessary. Goal is to get close to 2.5-3 inches back by early February (maybe an inch from APL), but with ends the same health they are right now. My hair grows very fast, over an inch a month, as long as I keep taking my biotin and prenatals, drink water and work out. Hopefully if I put some effort and leverage the challenge I can retain it.
> 
> My reggie is not great bc I'm not someone who can do my own hair, but I'm trying to read the forum. I currently wash with Design Essentials Moisture Retention Shampoo and condition with either Design Essentials Express Moisturizing Conditioner or DC with Cholesterol mixed with EVOO, and finish with Redken Buttercreme as my leave in, and air dry on large rollers or just wrap in a a silk scarf (twice a week); ocassionally I'll spritz my hair with Chi keratin mist if I'm seeing breakage. Then also see my stylist once every few weeks and get a thorough protein treatment once a month. I seal my ends every day with castor oil and oil my scalp with just regular grease and use Motions Oil Moisturizer Hair Lotion at night. I just plat my hair and tie it up in a silk scarf. During the day it's always up in a loose bun. The key for me after the heat damage has been using no direct heat outside of when my stylist does it, and no Dominican blowouts obviously, so I'll keep that up. My hair thickened up quickly but obviously the ends had to go.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Trixie58. Happy hair journey.


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 12, 2011)

DCing as i type, ends are doing better but not where i want them to be yet. I realize DCing is ABSOLUTELY essential, and you cant DC with just any condish, you have to use a condish specifically designed for DCing, it makes a WORLD of difference.


----------



## Trixie58 (Nov 13, 2011)

Performed first ever baggy last night. Had no glycerin so used water, nexus humectress, and a ton of Shea butter on the ends and threw on a shower cap with a scarf over top. I actually like the way my hair came out, damp and wavy but well moisturized on the ends. Will up this to nightly except when I need to wear it out and I'll have to set it on rollers.


----------



## Beany (Nov 14, 2011)

Took my twists out today and my ends seem fine. I like using the qhemet cocoa ghee to seal and twist. Will be wearing this twist out until Thursday or Friday, will update how my ends hold up during the week.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 14, 2011)

I moisturized and sealed my ends this morning with Alba Botanica leave-in conditioner and evoo. My hair still feels very moist and soft. Trixie just gave me an idea for tomorrow morning when I get up. 

I will moisturize and seal as I did today but I'll baggy under my wig throughout the day. I don't care for the crunching sound when I go to bed at night but during the day, I'm sure it won't bother me. 

I think I will be getting my hair weaved up for the holidays this year for about 6 weeks at a time because I want to give the gym another try and I don't think my wigs can handle it - not cute!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2011)

I moisturized my twists with SM Smoothie yesterday. So tonight I am going to spray them with SM Mist. I won't seal. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have been "unofficially" following this thread  - I have been using Alterna Overnight and L'oreal Overnight (not at the same time) consistently for over a year - they have been great for someone like me  -who wears their out all the time...


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Nov 15, 2011)

Place holder.. I am joining but have to do more research on what works for ends


----------



## faithVA (Nov 16, 2011)

I have been really lazy this week and haven't done much. I will do some super moisture treatment tomorrow to get ready for my twist out Friday. Hopefully when I wash Sunday my ends won't be too bad. I can't wait until my hair is long enough to bun. These ends will just get moisturized and tucked.


----------



## GIJane (Nov 16, 2011)

My ends have been doing alright.  I have been moisturizing and baggying everynight. In the a.m. I seal w/ castor oil and grease. I haven't had any problems. I washed my hair on Sunday and dc overnight.


----------



## Beany (Nov 16, 2011)

Ends are doing pretty good. I moisturize every night with AVJ and a little qhemet's cocoa ghee (only on sections that need it) and baggy.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2011)

Still keeping my ends moisturized and sealed and just added baggying to the mix. My ends are happier now.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 17, 2011)

Hay ladies, just checking in to report that my ends are doing so well now

this is my regimen

*wash* with terressential mud or HV cocasta bar
*condition *- either moisture or protein (actually i did about 3 weeks of alternating Curl junkie repair me and shescentit fortifying mask) but now I only do protein once a month/every 3 weeks

*spray hair with AVJ *---- The best addition to my regimen !!!

*Twist* making sure I use a heavy product like burnt sugar pomade or AOHC or SM deep teatment mask on the ends

I also moisturize my hair every morning with shescentit coco creme or oyin hairdew, mist my hair mid week with some AVJ and may reapply some of the heavy product to the ends if needed.

ends are happy and Im finally beginning to see some retention


----------



## GIJane (Nov 17, 2011)

SimJam said:


> Hay ladies, just checking in to report that my ends are doing so well now
> 
> ends are happy and Im finally beginning to see some retention


 
@SiMJam Can you take a before pic today and then an after pic in four weeks. To update us on your retention.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 18, 2011)

Whole head baggying tonight.


----------



## BreeNique (Nov 19, 2011)

I think my ends have been alright, some nights, while twisting my hair for the nextday, i grab the scissors and get rid of those last pieces of relaxed ends...it's a dangerous game. but it feels so good!! 

I haven't been baggying much, only when I think about it/ remember to do so, but that'll probably get better as the weather shifts more toward icy cold!

so excited for my first winter as a natural since, like, 6th grade!!!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2011)

Still keeping my ends moisturized and baggied to prevent them from drying out and splitting up again. Will be loving them with some much needed deep conditioning tomorrow.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Nov 19, 2011)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc::* Relaxed*
2. Current Hair Length :::*I am at SL but my ends are horrible if I don’t turn this around it may be very bad.*
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends:: *They are simply SPLITTING, BREAKING AKA DRY *
4. What you have tried to improve your ends::* I have tried moisturizing with jojoba  oil, shea butter*_(cream)_*,  Clip Ends*_(not often enough)_
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends:: *Well, I will have to start sealing, clipping every 3-4 months , Protein treatment between relaxers. I will continue to moisturize but I will step that up to 2X a day like I was in the beginning. I will again be using less heat due to the new hair dresser I have been using.* _(I sincerely do not have the time to do my hair myself)_
_Products I will continue to use:_ *Aphogee Two Step Protein Treatment, Shea Butter, Jojoba Oil*
_Products I will be trying: _ *Aloe Vera Juice, Aphogee Keratin  2 Minute  Reconstructor, LBCO*


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 19, 2011)

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc NATURAL
2. Current Hair Length STUCK IN CBL FOR A WHILE NOW 
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends BREAKAGE DUE TO DYE AND NOT TRIMMING PROPERLY. BUSHY, FRIZZY ENDS.
4. What you have tried to improve your ends HAD A FRESH TRIM AND REALLY FOCUSING ON MOISTURE
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends REGULAR DUSTING, PUMPING UP THE PROTEIN (I WAS WAAAY TOO FOCUSED ON MOISTURE AND THERE WAS NOT A GOOD BALANCE) AND LOW MANIPULATION/PROTECTIVE STYLES. RIGHT NOW IM IN THE FALL TWIST CHALLENGE AND WEAR THE ENDS TUCKED AND PINNED. I ALSO DO THE GREENHOUSE EFFECT NIGHTLY.


----------



## Beany (Nov 20, 2011)

So I twisted my hair on Friday using KCCC and KCKT (KCKT is FINALLY gone, won't be repurchasing) and I'm wondering if moisturizing and sealing my hair will make the gel weird. KC products don't mesh well with alot of other products so I'm concerned. Ahh well we'll see. So far my ends look and feel ok, since I'm in mini twists I'm gonna dust sometime this week


----------



## abcd09 (Nov 20, 2011)

To join, post
1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc- *I am relaxed*
2. Current Hair Length*- Trimmed to a little past APL*
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends* I have fragile, fine hair with ends that have never remained blunt and also split easily. Detangling for past year (protein overload and stretching) has also caused severe damage to my ends so I am still in recovery. *
4. What you have tried to improve your ends *Trimming when needed, leaving them alone (lead hair theory), m/s, bunning etc*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends- *BE CONSISTENT with bunning. I m/s daily so I'm sure not PSing is what's messing my ends as well detangling and stretching relaxers for more than 3months. *


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2011)

NewHairWOWeave said:


> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc::* Relaxed*
> 2. Current Hair Length :::*I am at SL but my ends are horrible if I don’t turn this around it may be very bad.*
> 3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends:: *They are simply SPLITTING, BREAKING AKA DRY *
> 4. What you have tried to improve your ends::* I have tried moisturizing with jojoba oil, shea butter*_(cream)_*, Clip Ends*_(not often enough)_
> ...


 
Welcome NewHairWOWeave, Glad to have you.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc NATURAL
> 2. Current Hair Length STUCK IN CBL FOR A WHILE NOW
> 3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends BREAKAGE DUE TO DYE AND NOT TRIMMING PROPERLY. BUSHY, FRIZZY ENDS.
> 4. What you have tried to improve your ends HAD A FRESH TRIM AND REALLY FOCUSING ON MOISTURE
> 5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends REGULAR DUSTING, PUMPING UP THE PROTEIN (I WAS WAAAY TOO FOCUSED ON MOISTURE AND THERE WAS NOT A GOOD BALANCE) AND LOW MANIPULATION/PROTECTIVE STYLES. RIGHT NOW IM IN THE FALL TWIST CHALLENGE AND WEAR THE ENDS TUCKED AND PINNED. I ALSO DO THE GREENHOUSE EFFECT NIGHTLY.


 
Welcome JustGROWwithIt. 

I have those same bushy, frizzy ends. I really need to up my protein as well. Just haven't done it yet.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2011)

Beany said:


> So I twisted my hair on Friday using KCCC and KCKT (KCKT is FINALLY gone, won't be repurchasing) and I'm wondering if moisturizing and sealing my hair will make the gel weird. KC products don't mesh well with alot of other products so I'm concerned. Ahh well we'll see. So far my ends look and feel ok, since I'm in mini twists I'm gonna dust sometime this week


 
I also use KCCC and it works pretty well with most things. I haven't had a problem with it so far.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> To join, post
> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc- *I am relaxed*
> 2. Current Hair Length*- Trimmed to a little past APL*
> 3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends* I have fragile, fine hair with ends that have never remained blunt and also split easily. Detangling for past year (protein overload and stretching) has also caused severe damage to my ends so I am still in recovery. *
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge abcd09


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2011)

Washed my hair today and my ends feel pretty good. They could be better but still pretty good. I am still making sure I work the conditioner through my strands and to ends. I am twisting after conditioning and rinsing the conditioner out with the twists intact. So I am only having to detangle once. 

After I put in two strand twists, I did coat my twists and ends with my shea butter mix. So I am hoping my ends appreciate this tomorrow.

I definitely need a trim next month. But I think 1/4 to 1/2 inch will be enough to get off the SSKs on the ends.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 21, 2011)

Forgot to post that I buttered my ends before bed last night.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 21, 2011)

I DC'd with yesterday with Megatek under a plastic shower cap for 7 mins and rinsed and then applied Beemine Bee-u-ti-ful deep conditioner and sat under my steamer for about 35-40mins. My hair and ends felt great. Really strong! Not as soft as usual due to the protein but not hard either. Still felt moisturized and strengthened. I think my hair was too soft before and not enough protein. Anyway, when I twisted my hair I buttered my hair (after moisturizing/sealing) and I had only 2 (count 'em, 2!) broken ends! And my ends didn't feel as bushy. I still need to trim a little more but I'm going to wait til Jan 1st to do that. But right now I am very pleased with my results!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 23, 2011)

This is a great challenge. I'm glad you guys thought of it 

I was braiding my twists last night and I could feel my ends and they feel so much better. Looking forward to that dusting at the end of December. I still have some SSKs but with the moisture and sealing I have been doing, my ends still feel better.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 24, 2011)

I will be putting two strand twists in tonight and dusting the straggly looking ends. Hopefully I won't have to take off to much. I haven't noticed any splits but I still could use a mini dusting. I will be flat ironing within the next few weeks so I want my ends to be and look as healthy as possible.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Nov 24, 2011)

My ends seem to be going up and down recently. One week they're really rough and dry. The next weeks they're soft and manageable, and I've done nothing different to them from the week before. It's strange. To try and fix this I finally got my hands on some Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1. I've had my eye on it for a bit, in hopes that it would do SOMETHING about my bipolar ends. So, last night before bed, I slathered some on, along with some oils, some butters, and Garnier Fructis's Sleek & Shine Leave in Conditioner. I woke up this morning and my ends are SO SOFT!! I may have to do this again to see if my hair really likes this combo, or if it's just being nice for the day...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 24, 2011)

AryaStarr258 said:


> My ends seem to be going up and down recently. One week they're really rough and dry. The next weeks they're soft and manageable, and I've done nothing different to them from the week before. It's strange. To try and fix this I finally got my hands on some Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1. I've had my eye on it for a bit, in hopes that it would do SOMETHING about my bipolar ends. So, last night before bed, I slathered some on, along with some oils, some butters, and Garnier Fructis's Sleek & Shine Leave in Conditioner. I woke up this morning and my ends are SO SOFT!! I may have to do this again to see if my hair really likes this combo, or if it's just being nice for the day...


 
Yes that back and forth is frustrating. Maybe your ends are just asking to be spoiled. And it sounds like you spoiled them last night. Hope it continues to work for you.


----------



## ylinspired (Nov 24, 2011)

My ends are doing good. EO everyday, DC with BJCO protein conditioner, jojoba oil conditioner by natures gate. 6 plaits, rocking my wig for as long as I can.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 24, 2011)

I think I've found my holy grail, aloe vera and doo gro grease,applied both on Monday night and my ends are still behaving and moisturized! My hair feels so soft. I tried a lot of greases and didn't like them but the doo gro seems to work great so I'll stick to it for my heavy sealing. Also keeping up with my DCs and dry baggying (ghe).


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been having the same issue with my ends going back and forth. It's so frustrating. I'm currently DCing on dry hair and getting ready for a trim (if I don't get to tired tonight) but Idk what to do. 

I feel like it's easier for me to moisturize and seal and baby my ends properly and more frequently when my hair is straight and for awhile the frustration with my hair was making me want to be a heat trained natural but I'm so undecided. 

I've been bunning for the past 2-3wks after wearing two strand twists for about 3wks. I love bunning but it's so much easier on straight hair... hmm what to do??


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 24, 2011)

My ends aren't the greatest. They go back and forth too. About 2-3 days after washing they start to feel nicer due to product coating them (I moisturize/seal nightly) I think I may need to try a heavier butter or something to really coat my ends after wash day. Any suggestions?


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 24, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> My ends aren't the greatest. They go back and forth too. About 2-3 days after washing they start to feel nicer due to product coating them (I moisturize/seal nightly) I think I may need to try a heavier butter or something to really coat my ends after wash day. Any suggestions?



What have you tried so far? For awhile I was trying to use all natural products so I was sealing with a shea butter mix, but I'm starting to realize that my hair and shea butter are kind of like enemies (I think I knew that like 3months into being natural but tried it again anyways)

Some ladies heavy seal with grease and have had great luck with it, but idk how you feel about that.

I'm currently trying to find a heavy butter to put on my ends after I seal as well. Hopefully someone will chime in with something we both can try. But check out the heavy sealing thread, I think I'm going to go back to it to take some notes lol


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 24, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> What have you tried so far? For awhile I was trying to use all natural products so I was sealing with a shea butter mix, but I'm starting to realize that my hair and shea butter are kind of like enemies (I think I knew that like 3months into being natural but tried it again anyways)
> 
> Some ladies heavy seal with grease and have had great luck with it, but idk how you feel about that.
> 
> I'm currently trying to find a heavy butter to put on my ends after I seal as well. Hopefully someone will chime in with something we both can try. But check out the heavy sealing thread, I think I'm going to go back to it to take some notes lol


 
Thanks for the tips! I really wasn't trying anything. I didn't pay close enough attention to them, which is probably why they are like this in the first place! Previously all I was doing is moisturizing and sealing with EVOO. But I really need something more than that. Last week I used for the first time Beemine Curly Butter when I twisted my hair and really coated it and they did ok, but I still think something heavier would work better for the ends. I really liked the Beemine for the hold and definition but it's not a heavy enough butter for what I need. I will check out the heavy sealing thread for sure and be taking some notes!


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 25, 2011)

So as I said last night, I put my hair is twists and trimmed my ends...

I moisturized and sealed with my Softee Indian Hemp Grease, put my hair in small-medium sized twists and then clipped the scraggly looking ends. My hair feels so much better. My twists are so soft and moisturized. But I feel like I lost some length. I know it's probably in my head because I did do my twists on wet hair when I usually do them on blowdried hair. so they do look alot shorter because of that darn shrinkage. I was previously like 2-2.5" away from BSL and now I'm back to grazing APL... I think. I lost my desire to straighten my hair for now, and tomorrow I'm off to go wig shopping so I can focus on my ends, gaining my length back, and to Hide my hair for the rest of the year. But again on the plus side my hair does feel great. Healthy hair is more important than length right? lol


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> So as I said last night, I put my hair is twists and trimmed my ends...
> 
> I moisturized and sealed with my Softee Indian Hemp Grease, put my hair in small-medium sized twists and then clipped the scraggly looking ends. My hair feels so much better. My twists are so soft and moisturized. But I feel like I lost some length. I know it's probably in my head because I did do my twists on wet hair when I usually do them on blowdried hair. so they do look alot shorter because of that darn shrinkage. I was previously like 2-2.5" away from BSL and now I'm back to grazing APL... I think. I lost my desire to straighten my hair for now, and tomorrow I'm off to go wig shopping so I can focus on my ends, gaining my length back, and to Hide my hair for the rest of the year. But again on the plus side my hair does feel great. Healthy hair is more important than length right? lol


 
Healthy hair IS more important than length! That's what I need to tell myself lol. I trimmed my hair a little over a month ago but I could use at least another half an inch to get rid of the scraggly ends. But I don't want to lose any length! And I know it's not that much but I'm trying to hard to retain and grow that I feel like it's a step backwards. Maybe tonight or tomrrow when I decided to re-twist my hair I will clip the little ends that need to go before it gets any worse...or I may wait 'til January


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2011)

I just moisturized and sealed my luscious ends and now baggying until morning.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

Just applied Megatek for 7 mins to the bottom half of my hair only, focusing on the ends. And then I coated my hair with Beemine Bee-u-ti-ful deep conditioner, focusing heavily on my ends as well. Then I parted my hair down the middle and twisted each half up and pinned so my ends are pointing out on the top of my head and am sitting under my huetiful steamer as I'm typing this. I'm hoping that by making sure my ends are up and out they will get extreme moisture and TLC from the DC and the steam. Normally when I steam I twist my hair and my ends aren't really exposed. We'll see how it turns out!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 26, 2011)

[USER=337083 said:
			
		

> JustGROWwithIt[/USER];14714197]Healthy hair IS more important than length! That's what I need to tell myself lol. I trimmed my hair a little over a month ago but I could use at least another half an inch to get rid of the scraggly ends. But I don't want to lose any length! And I know it's not that much but I'm trying to hard to retain and grow that I feel like it's a step backwards. Maybe tonight or tomrrow when I decided to re-twist my hair I will clip the little ends that need to go before it gets any worse...or I may wait 'til January


 
I feel you on the challenge between trying to have healthy ends and wanting to retain length. This year I feel that I cut away all of my growth  My ends were damaged with permanent color and felt terrible. They felt so bad though that I knew I had to cut them. So I did something similar to what you are doing and just cut a little bit at a time. 

It's alright to hold onto them a little bit longer. When its really time for you to get rid of them you won't hesitate and you will just get rid of them.

I finally cut off all of my ends and I'm so excited about just doing regular dustings next year and enjoying my growth and retention. Maybe you can do it as a Christmas gift to yourself and start the new year off with beautiful new ends


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

faithVA
Yes I will start the new year off with new ends. However, after my treatment today that I just posted about my ends feel really good! I'm impressed. I may add a mid-week cowash to my reggie to help add moisture to my ends.


----------



## GIJane (Nov 27, 2011)

I have been in plaits for 2 weeks. I have been moisturizing every morning and sealing every night. I also baggy every other night. Today I pre-poo, wash and dc. My ends have been looking so much better since I started this challenge. I hope I have been retaining. I might know if I do my length check next month. Haven't put direct heat in my hair since May.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 28, 2011)

Yesterday I twisted my hair and slathered Beemine curly butter on each strand, focusing heavily on the ends and after twisting I coated the tips with a little EVOO to seal. My ends looked and & felt great! I still probably need to trim a bit more but they are definately loving the TLC and at least won"t be getting any worse...I hope.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2011)

I used the last bit of my BB Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil on my ends this morning and need to stock up soon but I can use Alba Botanica leave-In until I do.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just a quick check in on my DD. Her ends are going strong. I haven't noticed any more breakage, I haven't used anything on her ends in awhile. No barrettes, beads, rubberbands or anything. Currently her hair is in a flat twist mohawk with the loose hair in two strand twists and curled with my sponge rollers. My shea butter creme although I think it too greasy LOL works great for her hair.


----------



## newnyer (Nov 28, 2011)

Checking in! I must admit...I have NOT been diligent with my ends.  S-curl was working great during the warmer months but now that it's colder my hair seems to hate it, so I've been trying to make due with what I have to moisturize (sometimes spray AVJ, but that doesn't seem to work either).  Still seal with oils.  So anyway, my ends are feeling a lil raggedy right now but I just purchased the hairveda moisturizer (BF sale!) so as soon as that I arrives I'll try that as my winter moisturizer.  Let's pray that works y'all.....

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## Poranges (Nov 28, 2011)

Can I still join? I know 2011 is almost over but I'm going to go into December babying my ends.

1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc: *Texlaxed*
2. Current Hair Length: *BSL*
3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends: *A little thin, tend to get dry.*
4. What you have tried to improve your ends:* DC'ing w/ out fail. Moisturizing & Sealing 5-7x weekly. Going to keep them tucked away.*
5. What you are going to try to get those healthy ends: *Reducing the heat for intervals. I'm not using heat for the month of December. *


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 28, 2011)

Got tired of my wig and decided to wear a french twist so my ends would still be tucked in.


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 29, 2011)

i've said it before and i'll say it again, don't sleep on DCing! And it's not good enough to DC with any conditioner, it must be a condish that is designed for deep conditioning, a cheapie or instant condish is not good enough!


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 29, 2011)

Rocking the fake ponytail--ends are protected!


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just an update.I turned my twists into mini twists! It took me two days to finish but my ends are STILL moisturized from the grease I used to heavy seal!! Not greasy but soft and moisturized.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2011)

I found a bottle of BB Moisturizing growth lotion hidden away in my stash and just used it to moisturize my ends. Now I'm GHE'ing my hair for the night.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Nov 30, 2011)

I haven't updated in a while.  But my ends are looking WAY better!  I pretty much stuck to my original plan to recover.  I've trimmed twice in two months, incorporated ceramide oils into my reggie, upped my protein (both internal and externally), and baggied and protected my hair.  My ends are officially no longer raggedy, although they are still thin.  All the below thumbnail images are clickable, I just didn't want to have HUGE photos in the thread:

Here is a picture of my wet hair post relaxer and trim:






Here is my hair currently (dry):






This was in September after a trim:




And this was an October check:






I've lost a little length - even just looking at my siggy picture, but just look at the improvement from September til now!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 30, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> I haven't updated in a while. But my ends are looking WAY better! I pretty much stuck to my original plan to recover. I've trimmed twice in two months, incorporated ceramide oils into my reggie, upped my protein (both internal and externally), and baggied and protected my hair. My ends are officially no longer raggedy, although they are still thin. All the below thumbnail images are clickable, I just didn't want to have HUGE photos in the thread:
> 
> Here is a picture of my wet hair post relaxer and trim:
> 
> ...


 
It looks healthier and fuller. It looks really nice. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 30, 2011)

Aggie said:


> I found a bottle of BB Moisturizing growth lotion hidden away in my stash and just used it to moisturize my ends. Now I'm GHE'ing my hair for the night.


 

Do you use this on dry hair?  

My hair is pressed, and I put it on just before I go to the salon, because it will cause my hair to revert.  It's a good moisturizer, though.  I would use more often if my hair was completely natural.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 30, 2011)

Barbara said:


> *Do you use this on dry hair? *
> 
> My hair is pressed, and I put it on just before I go to the salon, because it will cause my hair to revert. It's a good moisturizer, though. I would use more often if my hair was completely natural.


@ bolded, I put it on both slightly damp (not wet) and dry hair but I mostly put it on dry hair at night before bed. I am applying it right now and doing another GHE.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2011)

I am dusting my ends tomorrow and I am so excited.  I don't know why I like cutting my hair. But my ends have done well because my last trim was in September and my ends are just starting to tangling together. 

I twisted my hair with conditioner yesterday and my hair is so soft. So I may incorporate conditioner into my regi some type of way, either twisting with it or using it on my ends.


----------



## Poranges (Dec 2, 2011)

My ends are doing well. I'm going to dust them in about 2 weeks or so. Still a little on the dry side but I'm working on it. Moisturized w/ some Shescentit Butter last night and they feel great today.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 3, 2011)

I just finished moisturizing and sealin my babies and they are happy now.


----------



## Beany (Dec 3, 2011)

I soooooooo didn't trim my ends when I had the mini twists. I definitely need a trim. Maybe next weekend. 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

Had a long hair day today: wash, henna, DC'd, dusting and twist.

Aftering conditioning and applying my leave-in, my ends felt the best they ever have. So before twisting up I decided to dust. My ends were just starting to show signs of tangling. So I dusted about 1/4 to 1/2 inch. And I dusted a few strands with SSKs. I didn't get them all but I have far less than I had 6 months ago.

I sprayed my hair with water, applied oil down the length, applied a butter blend and then twisted with KCCC. I really think the water, oil, butter combo is perfect for my hair. So I plan on switching up my wash day regimen to incorporate this. 

I have been noticing a lot of breakage lately. I don't know if it is more than usual or not. So hopefully this regimen change will help. 

We have 4 more weeks to go.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 4, 2011)

I just texlaxed my hair and is now deep conditioning with KeraCare Humecto Conditioner for about 30 minutes. I am really trying to keep up with my weeekly DCs.


----------



## yodie (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm really late to this, but I want to jump in with you ladies. My ends are always dry and split. I plan on using only JBCO on my ends 3x's a week. Id like to focus on using one thing on my ends and see howit works.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

yodie said:


> I'm really late to this, but I want to jump in with you ladies. My ends are always dry and split. I plan on using only JBCO on my ends 3x's a week. Id like to focus on using one thing on my ends and see howit works.


 
Come on in yodie. It's never too late. Especially for the ends.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

I forgot I had this argan serum in my closet  Have no idea what's in it. And I also had mixed some conditioner and water and that's just sitting around. So going to mist my ends with the conditioner water mix and seal with the argan serum to use both of those up. Did that tonight. Will see how they feel in the morning.


----------



## yodie (Dec 4, 2011)

faithVA, you're sweet. Thanks.


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been wearing my hair in 4 twists for the past 2 weeks (under a satin cap and scrub cap). QOD wetting hair with water and sealing with castor oil. My ends are tucked into the twists to protect them. 

These dayum phone apps-can't thank, can't see animated gifs and often can't see avatars.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2011)

yodie said:


> @faithVA, you're sweet. Thanks.


 
  I'm going to take that compliment from whomever I can get it


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2011)

yodie said:


> I'm really late to this, but I want to jump in with you ladies. My ends are always dry and split. I plan on using only JBCO on my ends 3x's a week. Id like to focus on using one thing on my ends and see howit works.


 
Welcome Yodie


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2011)

Checking in for last night. I texlaxed, deep conditioned and moisturized my hair yesterday. I don't know, it felt kinda sticky last night after spraying it with Aphogee green tea restructurizer and so I think I will be cowashing it this morning and see if that takes care of it.


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not being perfectly consistent with my product regime, but I have been baggying every night. Usually using some combination of water, infusium 23, oil, and redken smooth down butter treat. Plus keeping my scalp moist with grease (B&B). My hair has been doing great, thick and my ends look good. However I washed my hair Friday (dove shampoo, dc'd with queen helene cholesterol+EVOO, leave in with chi keratin spray and redken smooth down butter treat). I let it air dried, and it's now extremely hard to moisturize. The relaxer I got about 3 weeks ago feels like it never happened, I have so much new growth, and other than walking around with wet hair all the time I'm not sure how to keep my hair moist. Last nite I used redken smooth down butter treat and motions oil moisturizer and slept in a scarf and that helped a bit, but I think I'm entering the mode where I need to focus on stretching my relaxer without breaking my hair.

Could someone shoot me a thread on this? I'm sure there are many but if anyone knows of the "best" one that would be great


----------



## SimJam (Dec 5, 2011)

twisted with AOHC last night ... holy moly I forgot how much my hair likes this, even better than the BRBC.


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 5, 2011)

Essentially I saturated my hair with motions oil moisturizer and was able to go thru it with my big wide-tooth shower comb. It is ok shedding slightly. See Nov 9, 2011 and now. In fairness my Nov hair was slightly bumped but I've grown, excited to see it relaxed.


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry to come back so soon but after my recent dryness drama I realized the problem was my recent DC....I think the cholesterol+evoo is not loved by my hair and that is why it was not moisturizing no matter how much product I used. Started over today, washed out all the gunk I've put in it with bliss supershine lemon and sage (I find it good for clarifying) and my hair feels good again, very soft after air drying a bit since I had to run an errand. Back at home now DCing with staple (design essentials). Lesson learned.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2011)

Trixie58 said:


> Sorry to come back so soon but after my recent dryness drama I realized the problem was my recent DC....I think the cholesterol+evoo is not loved by my hair and that is why it was not moisturizing no matter how much product I used. Started over today, washed out all the gunk I've put in it with bliss supershine lemon and sage (I find it good for clarifying) and my hair feels good again, very soft after air drying a bit since I had to run an errand. Back at home now DCing with staple (design essentials). Lesson learned.


 
You never have to apologize for coming back to soon. 

Do you think it was the cholestrol DC? It is a protein DC right? Perhaps your hair just didn't need that much protein and it needed a moisturizing DC after it.


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmmmm very possible. I actually don't know if cholesterol is a protein conditioner, I will defer to you and the other experts on that. If so that definitely explains it. I didn't use a moisturizing conditioner after other than my leave in.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2011)

Trixie58 said:


> Hmmmm very possible. I actually don't know if cholesterol is a protein conditioner, I will defer to you and the other experts on that. If so that definitely explains it. I didn't use a moisturizing conditioner after other than my leave in.


 
I don't know either. I am not a conditioner expert at all.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 6, 2011)

I used cholesterol and evoo when I first started on my HHJ.  That's funny, I remember going to WalMart and thinking I was doing big thangs by buying a "deep conditioner".  LoL!  I used it with heat and couldn't understand why my hair was crunchy and tangly.  But I kept at it.  I do not know if cholesterol is a protein, but I know my hair reacted like it was.  I didn't even know about protein/moisture balance back then.


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks LaidBak and FaithVA!!! My excuse is that my HHJ started last month so hopefully everybody will be patient with my reggie revisions  I just threw the cholesterol out. Also I'm getting rid of my Motions Oil Moisturizer and just ordered Cathy H's UBH satin creme, based on the forum comments I think that it's probably better for my hair. Finally...since I'm out of my normal shampoo (design essentials), even tho that's been fine I dished out for Kerastase oleo relax shampoo this time, just to see what the big deal is. Want to make sure my growth and health are retained.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

This is the first time on my hair journey, where I have run my fingers down my twists and not felt a highway of SSKs.  I still have them but they are not as massive as they were. I probably can actually do a search and destroy. Prior to this, I would just have to cut off huge chunks of hair to get the SSKs off.

Despite all of that earlier trauma, I still have had some growth and retention for 2011. So I am looking for wonderful things in 2012. :woohoo:


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 8, 2011)

my ends wont stop splitting!!! :eatme:


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> my ends wont stop splitting!!! :eatme:


 
Ok we are coming to save you abcd09. (um I'm too lazy to go find the right emoticons )

So what are you doing for your ends consistently, 
balancing protein and moisture?
Moisturizing and Sealing (more now because its fall)?
DCing or steaming regularly?
dusting regularly to keep them away?
Keeping them hidden?


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 8, 2011)

@faithVA

thanks!! my hair is a mystery. a bad, bad mystery lol. 

So what are you doing for your ends consistently, 
balancing protein and moisture? weekly balancing. hard protein once a month- emergencee. my hair likes aphogee 2min every week. DC always afterwards. 
Moisturizing and Sealing (more now because its fall)? everyday 2x a day. Castor oil seems to dry them out. I just started using the kimmaytube leave in and it is keeping it moisturized, but they still split. 
DCing or steaming regularly? yup, each week. i wash 2x a week now after washing once a week for about a year, and 2x a week for a year before that. my hair prefers 2 x a week due to buildup and dryness. 
dusting regularly to keep them away? been trimming weekly. i thought i got to a point where they would not split anymore after trimming an inch or two, nope. ::
Keeping them hidden? in buns 100% of the time:*(* this seems to work for others, but not my fragile, thin hair. doesnt seem to make much difference. 


I think one factor killer for me is detangling. I am very careful, but despite how delicate i am, they seem to appear magically. 

I have weak, fragile hair. It's just weak and will split and tangle no matter what and will never be blunt or thick even when I was natural. I experimented with my bangs, trimming them every other week or when i see splits. they still are not blunt. the rest of my hair is the same.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> thanks!! my hair is a mystery. a bad, bad mystery lol.
> 
> ...


 
hmm I don't have a definite answer. I see you are moisturizing but maybe you need something heavier to seal with even though you are relaxed. Have you tried a butter, unpetroleum jelly, crisco, grease on your ends when you bun?

And I know you said you wash 2x a week, I am assuming that you DCd with at least one of those washes? Are you washing or cowashing 2x a week?


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 8, 2011)

abcd09 What do you do with your hair at night?  Do you tie it up, wrap it, put a silk scarf on, etc???


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> 
> I think one factor killer for me is detangling. I am very careful, but despite how delicate i am, they seem to appear magically.
> ...


 
Oh, and I dont' know if you detangle before or after washing, but have you tried oil your ends or oil rinsing prior to detangling? I found that as soon as I wash the conditioner out, if I put butter on the ends then I reduce the tangles and can detangle more easily.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 8, 2011)

> hmm I don't have a definite answer. I see you are moisturizing but maybe you need something heavier to seal with even though you are relaxed. Have you tried a butter, unpetroleum jelly, crisco, grease on your ends when you bun?
> 
> And I know you said you wash 2x a week, I am assuming that you DCd with at least one of those washes? Are you washing or cowashing 2x a week?


 I've tried shea butter- seems to sit on me ends even when warmed, have tried vaseline-that's drying and makes it crispy, my hair seems to dislike mineral oil. i havent tried crisco though...

I dc each time. Sometimes for .5 hour, sometimes for 1 hour. I find that I must, must, must dc. I cowashed for awhile (a whole year) but always had GUNK at my roots. it was so nasty and looked horrible and was nearly impossible to remove.  i use a sulfate free shampoo once a week. 

@ReignLocks I sleep on a satin pillow case and I wear a satin scarf- not too tight. and My ends are tucked either in a roller or in a bun, depending on if I can handle a neck ache in the morning lol. 




> Oh, and I dont' know if you detangle before or after washing, but have you tried oil your ends or oil rinsing prior to detangling? I found that as soon as I wash the conditioner out, if I put butter on the ends then I reduce the tangles and can detangle more easily.


I finger detangle before and finger then wide tooth after. My roots/demarcation and further tend to mat, especially beginning two months post relaxer. I'm not stretching long term this time, but even when I got a relaxer on schedule before matting starts, ends never were blunt for longer than two days. What kind of butter do you use? I've tried some oils before.

I think this is what frustrates me with my four year long HHJ. I've tried nearly everything and it doesn't seem to work. May be the curse of the thin, fragile hair type. 

 I love everyone's lush thick ends. Too beautiful


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> I've tried shea butter- seems to sit on me ends even when warmed, have tried vaseline-that's drying and makes it crispy, my hair seems to dislike mineral oil. i havent tried crisco though...
> 
> I dc each time. Sometimes for .5 hour, sometimes for 1 hour. I find that I must, must, must dc. I cowashed for awhile (a whole year) but always had GUNK at my roots. it was so nasty and looked horrible and was nearly impossible to remove.  i use a sulfate free shampoo once a week.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, getting a little clearer  I have thin, fragile strands as well. If you look at them they break. But I'm natural.

Do you have any light oils at home sunflower, EVOO (no mineral, castor, coconut). ?

Before you bun moisturize it with water or whatever you moisturize with (not kimmay tube). Then apply the oil. Then apply the butter.

It sounds like you have porous ends like mine. You don't seem to retain the moisture in them. The oil is too light by itself to keep the moisture in. And the butter is too heavy. If you try adding an oil layer between the water and the butter, it should give you a better result. 

But it can't be a heavy oil it has to be lighter.


----------



## ReignLocks (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm actually learning a ton from this thread.  Thanks faithVA


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 9, 2011)

faithVA
Good TIPS!! My ends aren't as serious as abcd09 but I will still definately learn from your wisdom 
abcd09 Hang in there. You'll find something that works for you.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 9, 2011)

abcd09 
It actually sounds like you have a good regimen.  But if you're DCing twice a week and still have dryness issues it could be two things: hard water, or high porosity.  
-Roux Porosity Control will take care of highly porous hair.  It helped me out tremendously.
-A shower water filter/softener will take care of hard water.

Test your water first, if you have hard water Roux PC won't work anyway.  I discovered Roux and it was my staple for a year.  It worked wonders for me.  Then I moved overseas to a place with horrible water quality.  The Roux stopped working for me.  6 months into it I discovered about the hard water and the  shower filters.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 9, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> @abcd09
> It actually sounds like you have a good regimen.  But if you're DCing twice a week and still have dryness issues it could be two things: hard water, or high porosity.
> -Roux Porosity Control will take care of highly porous hair.  It helped me out tremendously.
> -A shower water filter/softener will take care of hard water.
> ...


Yeah the hard water is certainly something others have noticed here. I bought a water filter that I cannot use in this older house we moved into. I used it before in the apartment before last, and I did not notice a difference. Currently, The shower head does not have any type of screw fissure to secure it on. So I have a water filter sitting in a basket waiting for the next move. I have used roux for awhile, but that would explain some problems although I'm retaining more softness/moisture now. 

thanks faithVA, i will try that. did you find kimmaytube did not work for you?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> Yeah the hard water is certainly something others have noticed here. I bought a water filter that I cannot use in this older house we moved into. I used it before in the apartment before last, and I did not notice a difference. Currently, The shower head does not have any type of screw fissure to secure it on. So I have a water filter sitting in a basket waiting for the next move. I have used roux for awhile, but that would explain some problems although I'm retaining more softness/moisture now.
> 
> thanks @faithVA, i will try that. did you find kimmaytube did not work for you?


 
I mentioned not moisturizing with the kimmay tube recipe because its intention was to moisturize and seal all in one. So its not the best for using as a moisturizer and then applying an oil after that. And the oils you use do matter. I usually test oils on sections of freshly washed hair with no other product to see if they work. 

With that said, no I have not found the kimmay tube recipe to work for me. I've tried it a few ways with different products and I just couldn't get it to work. But I found for my hair, putting products on 1 at a time worked far better than my trying to mix them to put them on. Not sure why. But I have tried cuz I'm lazy.

Perhaps if I used the kimmay tube recipe and then put a butter on top, it would work better. Oils alone will not seal my hair, even Castor Oil. And butters without oils, leave my hair greasy, and the butters do not absorb into my hair so they just sit there or they make my hair white. 

I may try it again in the future.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2011)

[USER=337083 said:
			
		

> JustGROWwithIt[/USER];14807081]Good TIPS!! My ends aren't as serious as @abcd09 but I will still definately learn from your wisdom


 
If you try the moisturizer, oil, butter method please let me know how it comes out and what products you used.

This is a new part of my regimen so still learning.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 9, 2011)

Applied vatika frosting to my ends before bed


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 12, 2011)

faithVA said:


> If you try the moisturizer, oil, butter method please let me know how it comes out and what products you used.
> 
> This is a new part of my regimen so still learning.


Im trying it using shea butter because that's the only butter I have right now. So far, haven't noticed much, but will continue. 

faithVA i looked at your hair pics and I noticed your texture is very similar to mine when I was natural! Finally a hair twin...


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2011)

[USER=113787 said:
			
		

> abcd09[/USER];14832689]Im trying it using shea butter because that's the only butter I have right now. So far, haven't noticed much, but will continue.
> 
> @faithVA i looked at your hair pics and I noticed your texture is very similar to mine when I was natural! Finally a hair twin...


 
What oil are you using?

No fair being a hair twin if you aren't natural


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 12, 2011)

Well to be honest, I stopped relaxing my edges/sides a year ago, so I have about 5 inches there now, stretched and boy are those ends difficult to stop from splitting/tangling/balling together! I thought it was my relaxer, but really it's my fragile, fine hair type! 


I've been using an argan oil, or sometimes Hot Six Oil (has ceramides in it) or jojoba oil. My hair likes 100% Moroccan Argan Oil the best, but I have yet to order another bottle online although I will when the holidays are over. 

I'm going to try to not trim my end for a month...maybe... and just focus on babying them. Your tips are very helpful! It's refreshing to have someone have a similar hair type and have success as well.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> Well to be honest, I stopped relaxing my edges/sides a year ago, so I have about 5 inches there now, stretched and boy are those ends difficult to stop from splitting/tangling/balling together! I thought it was my relaxer, but really it's my fragile, fine hair type!
> 
> 
> I've been using an argan oil, or sometimes Hot Six Oil (has ceramides in it) or jojoba oil. My hair likes 100% Moroccan Argan Oil the best, but I have yet to order another bottle online although I will when the holidays are over.
> ...


 
Ok, not familiar with any of those. But if you have a chance try something light like Sunflower oil, grapeseed oil, or rice bran oil. Thinner oils work better with butters. A thick oil will do nothing with a butter.

Yesterday I actually just did an oil rinse (filled sink with water and put 3 caps of oil in it) and dunked my hair in the water and massaged it in. Then I applied SM Smoothie (which I have mixed with a lot of oils). My hair is actually fairly straight so my ends don't tangle and don't knot up.

It is pretty much about ingredients balancing and complimenting each other. When our hair doesn't like the ingredients or ingredient combinations it acts up. Otherwise it acts very well.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2011)

My ends are improving nicely. I don't see as many splits as before bu tthen again, I am a little more diligent about having them trimmed away than I have been in reent months. Baggying is helping me to manage them a lot.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 12, 2011)

I took my mini twists out and I'm DCing as we speak. Today was my first time seeing my hair out since my trim, and man what a difference it made!! Don't sleep on regular dustings/trims if you need them ladies. You may intially lose some length but the results are worth it. It may all be in my head but I already feel like I gained back what I lost. But that could be partially because of the Sulfur challenge and my PS. But either way I'm thrilled!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2011)

Dampened my ends with water and sealed with shea butter blend. I was tempted to skip this step last night  But I caught myself. My ends in the back are safely tucked away in a bun.


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 15, 2011)

ohhhh god. my ends split again. again!! i just trimmed them. and i've been wearing a bun 100% of the time, detangling with fingers, air dried in rollers last dc, sealing, moisturizing woosah. /done


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 17, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> ohhhh god. my ends split again. again!! i just trimmed them. and i've been wearing a bun 100% of the time, detangling with fingers, air dried in rollers last dc, sealing, moisturizing woosah. /done



So sorry hun.  I wish there was something we could do to help.  8 understand your frustration so much.  But don't give up.  Maybe someone can chime in with some advice that will help.


----------



## GIJane (Dec 17, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> ohhhh god. my ends split again. again!! i just trimmed them. and i've been wearing a bun 100% of the time, detangling with fingers, air dried in rollers last dc, sealing, moisturizing woosah. /done



What type of scissors did you use. Maybe they weren't sharp enough.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> ohhhh god. my ends split again. again!! i just trimmed them. and i've been wearing a bun 100% of the time, detangling with fingers, air dried in rollers last dc, sealing, moisturizing woosah. /done


 
Nevermind - I'm losing my mind


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey ladies I would love to join yall! 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using HTC_Amaze_4G


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2011)

SimplyBlessed said:


> Hey ladies I would love to join yall!
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using HTC_Amaze_4G


 
Welcome SimplyBlessed. Cut and paste the questions from the origina l post and you are good to go.


----------



## Bublin (Dec 17, 2011)

abcd09 said:


> ohhhh god. my ends split again. again!! i just trimmed them. and i've been wearing a bun 100% of the time, detangling with fingers, air dried in rollers last dc, sealing, moisturizing woosah. /done


 
abcd09 i realised that finger detangling was causing more problems that not for me.  I wasn't removing all the shed hair which was tangling up with the rest of my hair and was causing breakage and splits.  I now am sure to remove all shed hair everytime i wash and gently pull them out whilst styling inbetween washes.


----------



## Trixie58 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks FaithVA, LaidBak, and everyone for all your advice,...I'm not sure how to call people out so it shows up correctly, sorry! But since I cut out my wrong products and organized my reggie my hair has behaved so much better and my ends and hair are always moisturized. Lately I have been baggying every nite with UBH Satin Creme (it arrived) and castor oil, that's the only thing that keeps my ends moist.

abcd09 if you see this what is your regime at nites?

Here is my growth from my traumatic cut (Nov 9 2011) to now (taken this morning), I think it's good (thanx to your advice + prenatal vitamins and biotin), When my unobservant boyfriend noticed yesterday I figured it was time for a post lol. Several inches to go.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2011)

Bublin said:


> @abcd09 i realised that finger detangling was causing more problems that not for me. I wasn't removing all the shed hair which was tangling up with the rest of my hair and was causing breakage and splits. I now am sure to remove all shed hair everytime i wash and gently pull them out whilst styling inbetween washes.


 

It makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2011)

[USER=336853 said:
			
		

> Trixie58[/USER];14877207]Hello,
> 
> Thanks FaithVA, LaidBak, and everyone for all your advice,...I'm not sure how to call people out so it shows up correctly, sorry! But since I cut out my wrong products and organized my reggie my hair has behaved so much better and my ends and hair are always moisturized. Lately I have been baggying every nite with UBH Satin Creme (it arrived) and castor oil, that's the only thing that keeps my ends moist.
> 
> ...


 
Nice, definitely noticeable progress.

When you want to mention someone or call someone out as you said, put the @ symbol before their username or select their name in the post and then click the blue circle icon in the formatting section.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2011)

If you guys don't see a new thread for 2012 by the 28th, please remind me. I do plan on restarting this challenge in 2012 but not ready to do it this week.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2011)

I am doing a lot of things to my hair right now and not exactly sure what 1 thing or combo of things is really helping my hair. So I will work to narrow that down in 2012. I don't like to do more than necessary.

Even without knowing my ends are in much better condition. I can run my fingers down strands and I don't have a family of SSKs on the ends. Now I can actually do a search and destroy. Before I would have just had to big chop to get rid of the SSKs. 

One thing I realized is that I am not apply henna to my entire strand. So if henna adds strength to the strands I really do want to include my ends. I was being cheap trying to save money  Lose all my ends for $10  Makes no sense. So I will be apply the henna to my entire head from now on.

I have been sectioning my hair into 6 to 8 twists to apply conditioner. I then separate those sections and apply the conditioner like a relaxer. And now I am getting the conditioner through all the strands by taking the section of hair and twisting it in 1 directions and then the other and then twisting the conditioner into the ends. It takes longer but I think I am getting better penetration of the conditioner into my hair. And then I sit under my heat cap for 30 to 45 minutes. 

I really need to do that same twisting method when I apply my leave ins. Will remember that for next week. This week I applied my leave in to wet hair, let it air dry and then applied it again to semi-dry hair. This worked very well.

And still moisturizing and sealing my ends pretty much daily. 

Maybe by June I will be able to wear a good rollerset without scraggly ends


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Dec 19, 2011)

faithVA said:


> 1. Are you relaxed, texlaxed, natural, transitioning, etc *natural*
> 2. Current Hair Length *hip length*
> 3. The issue(s) you are having with your ends *super thin*
> 4. What you have tried to improve your ends *nothing lately i have been seriously neglecting my hair*
> ...



Def need to step up my game


----------



## faithVA (Dec 20, 2011)

Moistened my ends last night with water and sealed with shea butter blend. Just need to hold on for a few more months through this cold winter weather


----------



## Poranges (Dec 20, 2011)

My ends are doing better, much better.

Trimmed 1/4 inch and have been keeping them 100% moisturized as often as possible.


----------



## Beany (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm in mini twists again. Hopefully I can trim these ends. I have yet to trim or dust since february.

Sent from my EVO


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay ladies, I promised to come back with pics of my new weave (Janet Collection Afro Jerry - 14") and here it is:


----------



## silenttullip (Dec 28, 2011)

this was a great challenge really kept my ends in shape. You should start one for 2012.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 28, 2011)

I assessed my ends today after my wash.  I still have thin ends at the nape, partly due to the fact that I had those layers (involuntarily) put in my hair in January, and partly due to the set back I suffered from wearing a fake bun from Jan to July.  I look almost like a W shape in the back.  BUT, its better than it was when it was at its worst, so I am progressing.  I'm gonna keep on baggying and sealing my ends on the regular.  And once I get my favorite wig cut to meet my military uniform standards I'm going to braid up and go back to wigging full time.  
Good luck in 2012 ladies!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this challenge last year, but I will be looking and researching for this upcoming year! My ends need help and I am going to protective style for one year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok ladies the new challenge is now open. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14941975


You can cut and past your original post if you want in the new challenge.

I won't be updating or checking this thread anymore. Moving into 2012.

Thank you ladies and see you in 2012.


----------

